# Blind?! PvP ist atm Balanced. Hö?



## Numa (2. April 2009)

Also mal ehrlich ich lass hier großen Frust wegen der PvP Situation gerade. Da wir keine Amerikaner sind und uns eh niemand zuhört im Blizzard Forum, schreibe ich hier rein.

Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten. 

Es darf und kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich wenn ich mit meinen Krieger (T7.5+) rum laufe ein 3sek. Opfer eines Schurken bin oder mir von Dks als Plattenträger mir 10-16k dinger instant fangen muss. Ein Arkanmagier macht nicht son Burst Dmg dafür kitet der zu gut ohne das ich eine Chance habe ihn zu bekommen. 

Eben erst passiert ich war im Bg und sah 5 von den Dks (die meiner Meinung nach nur Leute spielen die nichtmal Tetris LvL2 erreichen und sonst nicht spielen können). Ich griff wie immer einen an der mir im Weg war und dieses Mal war es ein Todesritter. Ich Stürm ihn an- das wars auch schon. Der kitet mich durch das ganze Bg und macht aus ner Entfernung erstmal 8k Dmg innerhalb weniger Sekunden. Direkt im Anschluss setzte er mir nen 14000er. Meinen ersten Schlag der Mal gerade für sagenhafte 900 einschlug war alles was ich machen konnte. 

Sollte ich mal aus Glück nen Dk finden der AfK ist und den ich dann töten möchte greif ich ihn an und hau ihn erstmal mit lächerlich kleinen Crits auf die 40%. Als der Dk wieder kam heilte er sich erstmal um 40%+4% durch den Schlag. Er erschlug mich dann in wenigen Ansätzen und ging mit 100% Leben ausm Kampf. 

Einen Dk zu töten als Krieger ist einfach nur reine Glückssache oder wenn man nen Heiler hat sonst ist da nichts zu machen. Der tötet dich beim Kiten obwohl er ein Nahkämpfer ist. 

Jetzt kommt mir nicht an und sagt, PvP Rüstung ftw etc. Hab als Main nen Moonkin Druiden mit ebenfalls vollen T7.5 und den kompletten Arena Set. Der lebt im PvE Set keine 2sek im Bg und mit dem Arena Set, sage und schreibe je nach Kombi auch nur wenige Sekunden und das bei 23k Leben und 680Abh. Ich habe 2x Rang 9 erreicht zu Classic Zeiten mit dem Druiden und nem Magier also erzählt mir nichts von können.

Mit dem Druiden der Rang 9 hat und über 53k Kills zählt und schon seit Classic den Titel Vollstrecker haben könnte spiel ich schon lange kein PvP mehr da es als Moonkin einfach scheiße ist da überhaupt was zu reißen.

Blizzard hat das Spiel zu Casual gemacht und für Leute ne Klasse erstellt die keinen sinn für skill haben und die dann zur momentanen stärksten gemacht. 

ps: NEIN ich werde 100% nie einen Dk spielen oder ihn auch nur mal testen, da ich diese Klasse nicht mag und ich meine Classic Figuren (Druide, Krieger, Magier) stets treu bleibe. 16 von 20 Spielern sind im Durchschnitt Dk im Bg. Muss denn jeder seinen stolz verlieren?


----------



## Lari (2. April 2009)

Deswegen spiel ich in einem PvE Spiel wie WoW kein PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist doch klar, dass das nicht funktionieren kann. Irgendwer wird immer der "beste" sein, du bist es momentan gerade nicht. Ist halt Pech.


----------



## Fochi (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich ich lass hier großen Frust wegen der PvP Situation gerade. Da wir keine Amerikaner sind und uns eh niemand zuhört im Blizzard Forum, schreibe ich hier rein.
> 
> Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten.
> 
> ...



LookZ like a Troll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;: Soviel dmg bekomm ja nedmal ich als magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kann was ned stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fares75 (2. April 2009)

Ja dieselben ehrfahrungen bezüglich Schurken und DK hab ich auch gemacht.
Deswegen einfach PVP ignorieren, bis Blizzard einsieht das sie grossen Mist gebaut haben.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. April 2009)

Skill auf def und du solltest DK's niederzergen können, Stirbst dann vielleicht noch an den Krankheiten, aber der DK ist auch hinüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojka (2. April 2009)

Ich rege mich gar ned mehr auf über die ganze pvp balance, daher betreib ich auch nur pve.


----------



## Shintuargar (2. April 2009)

Also als Krieger hast du momentan eh die berühmte A-Karte. Wenn man Random in ein BG geht und sich kein Heiler erbarmt, dann wird es schnell frustrierend. Richtig genial wird es allerdings dann, wenn sich ein Heiler erbarmt. Damit hab ich mich abgefunden, wobei die Änderungen im Waffenbaum zu Patch 3.1 den Krieger wieder konkurrenzfähiger werden lassen, auch wenn sich am Grundproblem der CC Anfälligkeit der Krieger nichts ändert.


----------



## Lord_Defiler (2. April 2009)

Ich als PVE gespeccter Raidrogue gegen einen Defftank, etwa selbes eq.
Da haut mir doch tatsächlich ein DeffKrieger einen Schildslam für sage und schreibe 8k in die Fresse mal von der Tatsache abgesehen das er ständig meinen Schlägen und Styles ausgewichen ist.
Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt das ich Leder trage und er Platte und ich selbst mit Entrinnen jeden Schlag abbekommen habe. --> :/
Die Große Geißel von WoW bleibt die Arena, die Arena muss weg bzw wenn Arena dan nur mit seperatem PvP-Baum der den PvE-Baum nicht beinträchtigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjunGen (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich ich lass hier großen Frust wegen der PvP Situation gerade. Da wir keine Amerikaner sind und uns eh niemand zuhört im Blizzard Forum, schreibe ich hier rein.
> 
> Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten.
> 
> ...


Ich spiele beides. Krieger auf 80 im PvP und Schurke auf 80. Und ich hasse Blizzard dafür, dass sie die Momentane Situation so belassen.
Aber dein Text ist genau der Grund warum ich, wenn als Schurke unterwegs, ich keinen DK im Open PvP am leben lasse, sowie in jedem BG den DK focuse. Ich hasse diese Klasse! Als Warri haste genau 0% Chance. Aber als Schurke kannst du sie Gänken bis sie schwarz werden!!! und das sollen sie auch, Sie sollen ausloggen und Ihren DK löschen! Muhaha
Und das schönste ist das 80% aller DK´s Noobs sind. Freuen sich einen ab wenn sie meinen Warri wegknallen und wundern sich dann wenn ich sie als Schurke jage und ganke! Plötzlich haben sie keinen Godmode mehr und müssen beweisen ob sie spielen können.


----------



## mwo (2. April 2009)

Ja du hast es erfasst. Der DK ist zu stark. Das hat Blizz auch schon selbst festgestellt. Und jetzt?

Da bleibt nur Tee trinken und abwarten.

Ich spiel nen Schurken. Ich gucke auf meine Klasse und nicht auf die anderen. Jede Klasse wird mal IMBA sein. Ein absolutes Balance wirds nie geben. Heul nicht rum - Du wirsts auch mal sein.


----------



## villain (2. April 2009)

außerdem nützt die plattenrüstung nix, wenn der DK dich mit seinen krankheiten angreift und andere magische fähigkeiten benutzt - ist zwar ein nahkämpfer aber verursacht eben nicht nur physischen schaden...


----------



## Barrages (2. April 2009)

Was bringt dir im PvP / BG dein T7,5 Set? Im PvP kommt es nunmal auf Abhärtung an. Es reduziert den erhaltenen Schaden + die Chance krit. getroffen zu werden ernorm.
Da zu lvl 80ig Zeiten WoWLK mittlerweile ohne Probs 600 Abhärtung erreicht werden können ist es klar das du dem DK nur 900 WhiteDmg reindrückst.

Also leg dir anständiges PvP Gear zu und du wirst keine 14k crit´s mehr fressen.

LG Barrages


----------



## Haggelo (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Einen Dk zu töten als Krieger ist einfach nur reine Glückssache machen.



nicht nur als krieger .... 

als schurke ist es atm bei dk's so als wenn mann mit warmen,labbeligen fischstäbchen gegen einen panzerschrank hauen würde ...


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. April 2009)

PvP ist aber eigendlich Balanced nämlich ab 5vs5, alles darunter geht einfach nicht ordentlich anzugleichen, das sagt auch Blizzard selbst. Und ich mein du hast es als DD im 7.5 Set noch ganz gut, stell dich mal als Holy Priester im T7.5 ins BG... das ist Spaß!


----------



## Aldaria (2. April 2009)

Also 
1. Muss du dich einfach damit abfinden, dass es ein Scheren, Stein Papier Prinzip ist. Du kannst nicht mit jeder Klasse gegen eine andere gewinnen. 
2. Abhärtung junge ) unter 900 geht halt mal gar nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3. Spiel im Team und nicht im Egotrip =)


----------



## Hicks1 (2. April 2009)

Also wie die meisten hier spiele ich WOW schon recht lange, und genauso lang wohl auch immer wieder PVP.

Tja und was ist nun neu an der Tatsache, dass ein Klasse etwas stärker ist. Wann in der Geschicht von WOW gabs das nicht?

Könnt ihr euch noch erinnern wie OP der Hexer war als damals seine Teufelswache eingeführt wurde. Oder wie unkaputtbar die Restos zu BC Zeiten waren.

Es gab immer 1-2 Klassen die nach der Papierform stärker waren!

Also warum es momentan so ein geheule gibt kann ich nicht verstehn. In ein paar Monaten sieht alles wieder anders aus.

Lg.


----------



## Jurok (2. April 2009)

Ja gut, du solltest auch mal das Equip etwas beachten. Wenn das ein Dk ist mit 600+ Abhärtung dann hast mit deim lächerlichen PvE equip einfach 0 chance. Der haut dir übeln Schaden rein und bekommt selber nur sehr sehr wenig.

Bestes Beisspiel: Beim Leveln von meim Mage war ich etwa Level 76. Auf Frost hab ich eigentlich sogut wie alle umgehauen die genauso hochgelevelt haben wie ich. Dann traf ich auf einen Level 71 Hexenmeister mit s2/s3 und ca. 15k Hp. Ich hau alles raus bis zum geht nicht mehr 2x ice block 2x elementar 2x tiefrieren und immer mit eislanze draufgehalten. Frostblitz der bei Mobs 1,4-1,6k schon raushaut hatte bei dem für den Betrag 1mal gecrittet und beim zweiten Bolt gerade mal ca. 800 abgezogen. Genauso wie Eislanze sogut wie gar nicht gecrittet und dementsprechend bei dem grad mal 400-600abgezogen. Der hatte mich dann ordentlich umgehauen und hatte danach immer noch seine 8k Hp. Also ist echt heftig. Sehr sehr viel Hp und kassieren nur wenig Schaden, da bringt dir auch T7,5 auch nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## todesstern (2. April 2009)

Hast recht 

Ich spiele auchn warri mit voll t 7,5 und  PvP macht keinen spass mehr 

Gegen schurken? Dauer Stunn
Gegen DK? Todesgriff hit hit hit down
Mage? an den komm ich net ma ran ausser  am anfang dan blinzeln und das wars für mich
Pala ? den kann ich runter hauen jedoch wennd er pala angst bekommt geht die bubble an und er heilt sich hoch
gegen DUDU? HAHAHAHA Mit viel Luck und oder warens hots?
Hexer? nun ja geht jedoch ist es au net einfach ... Fear fear fear lalalalalalala
Prister? umnieten und jut

Ist es euch schon ma aufgefallen das die meisten kassen einen skill haben mit denen sie sich heilen können? abgesehn von schurken ok schurken haben ihren Dauer Stunn STunn Stunn Stunn  eh ja wo war ich
ok als warri haben wir auch n kleinen Hp reg spell jedoch nutzt der nix 0

Ich sehs ma so früher hast mit m warri alles umgenietet was ging heute? werde wir umgenietet und ausgelacht
als warri hast du deine waffen . dei equip und DEINEN SKILL mehr nicht  und wen du deinen warri spielen kanst und auch viel pvp machst endekst du vieleicht ein paar schachstellen der anderen klassen wo bei wir warris eh ameisten haben

Es kann einfach net sein was Blizzard da abzieht als warri Ohne healer HAST KEINE CHASE im PvP


ach und wo wir gerade beim Thema PvP sind
ALTERAC FU Blizz 

ich mein ich spiel Horde alterac war nie für hordler gebaut aber was da seid paar patches los ist ist unglaublich es ist nehmlich 0 los von seiten der Horde 
denn ihr habt ja sicher schon einmal die beiden Basen miteinader verglichen oder? schaut ma die alli basis an und dan horda was fällt euch auf? HAHA allis marschieren bei uns gemütlich ein was wir bei dehren base ver gessen können die sin so was von gedefft und ge pusht von blizz ne gaht nimma  aber was die absolute höhe ist blizz war ja der meinung  das wir hordler im vorteil wären und auch von weiter hinten starten müssten... eh wie hallo? is ja net so das wir schon genug benachteiligt sind oder?

dann noch was auch PvP habt ihr schon ma die beiden haubt stäte verglichen? OG und SW?
bezüglich den stadt bossen ...
jaaa

Also ihr wollt OG heimlich raiden ? Kein problem Blizz hatt euch allis den beg schon geebnet nehmt doch einfach den hintereingang und schleicht an uns hordlern vorbei ....
so nun schaut euch SW an ... horde will sw ma so eben raiden neeeeeiiinnn das lässt blizzard nicht zu schaut ma wo der alli könig steht... ihr dürft zuerst mitten durch SW wo ALLE allis sitzen .. dann dürft ihr noch zur Pvp halle hoch wo eh auch alle hocken dann sind da noch die zahlreichen adds (spieler) und die npc adds neh geht net ma so eben nachmittags oder?

Alles in allem 

blizzard bevorzugt allis und alle anderen kassen ausser warris in dem sinne wenns soweiter geht  sind meine 3 jahre wow aus und vorbei 

amen 

rechtschreib fehler dürft ihr behalten


----------



## DjunGen (2. April 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> nicht nur als krieger ....
> 
> als schurke ist es atm bei dk's so als wenn mann mit warmen,labbeligen fischstäbchen gegen einen panzerschrank hauen würde ...


Also wenn du nur halbwegs gut spielen kannst, ist ein DK als Schurke np. Brauchst halt länger als bei anderen Klassen. deshalb bursted man Ihn auch nicht um. Man stackt Ihn mit Gifte und läßt Ihn ausbluten. Dann wartet man bis er seine Dots gesetzt hat, Mantel der Schatten + Vanish und der Spaß geht von vorne los. Wenn dus richtig machst knallste Ihn mit 80%life weg.


----------



## Kahadan (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> mir von Dks als Plattenträger mir 10-16k dinger instant fangen muss
> ...
> aus ner Entfernung erstmal 8k Dmg innerhalb weniger Sekunden


´N bisschen übertrieben der Schaden oder?
Als Ele Schamane im PvE Gear bekomme ich weniger ab ...

B2T.: Schurken finde ich wirklich grade ein bisschen stark, bekomme gegen die max. drei Zauber raus (bei first Hit von mir),
was Todesritter angeht: Sie sind stark, aber schaffbar. Ich finde Todesritter profitiert irgentwie nicht so richtig von Ausrüstung wie andere Klassen.
Bsp.: Blauer 80er Dk macht viel mehr Schwierigkeiten als ein blauer 80er Mage/Pala/Hexer/..., aber ein Epischer Dk macht weniger Schwierigkeiten als ein Epischer Mage/Pala/Hexer/... .


Edit: Außerdem kommt es immer auf den Skill der Leute an, manchmal schaffe ich auch gegen einen Warri oder einen Feraldrui nur ein oder zwei Zauber bevor ich im Dreck liege - bzw sie nutzen ihren Cc und interrupt so, dass ich nichts machen kann.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. April 2009)

Wenn man so einen Thread eröffnet, bleiben die Flames nicht aus.

Mit einem Krieger von einem DK gekillt werden, klar. (Halte aus noch 2-3 Wochen bis zur Nerv-Keule)

Übrigens sind Bemerkungen wie: alle DK kommen bei Tetris nicht über Level 2 hinaus nicht förderlich
für eine freundliche Antwort.... 

Aber Schurken ? Die Klasse die im Moment im PVP am lautesten schreit ?

Die kill ich ja sogar mit meinem Deff Krieger. Und ich mach echt wenig PVP. PVP ist, war und wird immer
Schrott sein. Warum ? Weil es total Equipabhängig ist. Jemand der einen 25er Raid hat oder 5-6 Stunden
PVP am Tag macht wird immer besser ausgerüstet sein und jeden Gelegenheitsspieler gnadenlos weg-
fatzen. 

Mein Tipp:

Mach dir einen DK und schau mal ob du dann nicht auch auf einmal dauernd loost. Dann liegt es nämlich
eher an dir als an dem Char.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahadan (2. April 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Aber Schurken (...) Die kill ich ja sogar mit meinem Deff Krieger


Deffkrieger > Schurke
Das war aber schon IMMER so ...


----------



## DjunGen (2. April 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> Deffkrieger > Schurke
> Das war aber schon IMMER so ...


Könnt Ihr alle nich zocken oder was? o0
Wenn der Schurke den Warri stunt, danach ausbluten läßt und auf Abstand bleibt (deadrange für Abfangen) hat auch ein Defwarri 0 Chance. Ob nun Meucheln geskillt, zerlegen + Burst 4tf oder Shadowstep und Ihn langsam ausbluten lassen. dauert alles seine Zeit aber man gewinnt zu 100%.
Was man bei nem DK oder Defwarri natürlich erstmal im Gehirn schnallen muß ist, das reiner BURST nichts bringt. Da der HP Pool gigantisch ist und heal noch dazu kommt. Aber wenn man volle kanne aufs Bluten + Rüstung schwächen geht haben beide Klasse NICHTS zu lachen. L2P


----------



## Komicus (2. April 2009)

BG ist sowieso immer so eine Sache, hab mich breitschlagen lassen Mittags mit Marken farmen zu gehen ins Arathi und Alterac...tja, vor 13Uhr war die Horde einfach nur überlegen mit 7 gegen 18 Spieler im BG, bis 14uhr wurden es immer mehr und ab 14uhr,ich lass das mal so als Klische stehn das da die ganzen Schüler an PC sind, sah die Aufstellung im Arathi so aus:

Horde->2Jäger->4Palas->1krieger->2Dudus der Schurken und ein DK
Allianz-> 3Krieger->1Schurke->der rest DK´s

Bevor sich die Tore zum Arathi geöffnet haben war die Hordenseite noch voll, nachdem das Tor offen war ... ein Jäger reitet los,steht an der Mine,wer war der Jäger?genau ich arme Sau steh da vor 4 Dk´s und im Schlactfeldchat stehen so aufmunternde worte wie "LOL die DK kiddies" <hat das Schlachtfeld verlassen> <hat das Schlachtfeld verlassen> <hat das Schlachtfeld verlassen> wenige Sekunden später stehen noch 3Hordler am Friedhof und werden, verständlichweise, gecampt,der rest ist vom BG.

Allerdings ändert sich das ab 19Uhr wieder,die DK´s sind weg und es gibt wieder Alle Klassen und mal 1-2DK´s.

Und das die DK´s "übermächtig" sind...naja is ja auch ne Heldenklasse allerdings sind einige Dinge schon übertrieben, haust DK tot kommt er als Ghul wieder oder du hast direkt DK+Ghul und seine untotearmee gegen dich...naja wird sich eh nichts ändern.


----------



## Finsterniss (2. April 2009)

Also ich muss sagen ich habe keine Probleme mit DK´s oder Schurken. Solange sie alleine sind. Mit meinem Krieger klappt das ganz gut und ich habe grad mal 300 Abhärtung (bin am sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) der Schaden ist enorm den ich einstecken muss, das stimmt aber ich teile genau so gut aus. Von daher, andere Takke einfallen lassen?


----------



## villain (2. April 2009)

@todesstern: so ein klein wenig mehr grammatik und rechtschreibung wäre sinnvoll, um deinen post leichter zu verstehen.

back to topic: die allianz basis ist nicht leichter oder schwerer einzunehmen als die hordesbasis - alles nur eine frage des teamplays und des beherrschens der eigenen klasse.

wir alle (außer du vielleicht) haben es schon erlebt, dass die allianzbrücke quasi undurchdringlich war für die horde - aber manchmal wird sie auch einfach nur von der horde überrannt...
als allianzler könnte man in die tastatur beißen, wenn der eingang zur hordeburg gut verteidigt wird - aber oft ist es nur ein durchreiten: weil eben kein hordler da ist.


----------



## Kahadan (2. April 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr alle nich zocken oder was? o0
> Wenn der Schurke den Warri stunt, danach ausbluten läßt und auf Abstand bleibt (deadrange für Abfangen)


Glaub mir, wenn ich als Deffwarri gegen dich spiele , wirst du nie in meine Deadrange kommen ...
 - genauso verhält es sich auch bei 89% aller Deffwarris die einigermaßen ihre Klasse beherrschen.



DjunGen schrieb:


> L2P


----------



## Rator (2. April 2009)

joa geht schon übel zu zur zeit...
bei schurken siehts bei mir als heal schamy mit 800 abh schon schlecht aus, schaff ich selten da lang gegen zu healen
Dks sind n kinderspiel die kriegen mich nach 15min nich down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und irgendwann fallen sie dann durch frostshock um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sind die wirklich so schlimm für andre klassen?^^
arkan magier sind auch nich mehr normal wie die abgehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber was mich am pvp z.z. am meisten ankotzt is dieses verkackte rating system... hab im 2on2 150:135 games gewonnen und ne 1400er wertung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (2. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> Ich spiele auchn warri mit voll t 7,5 und  PvP macht keinen spass mehr



Das verwundert nicht. Wenn ich mich mit vollem S5 für Naxx melde, fliege ich ausm Raid. Das geht bei PvP nicht, deswegen mußt Du die Kosequenzen Deines Fehlers tragen. Übrignes: das der Krieger die equipmetabhängigste Klasse von allen ist wußtest Du, ja?

Echt, mit T ins PvP, ich faß es nicht...


----------



## yves1993 (2. April 2009)

Aldaria schrieb:


> Also
> 1.* Muss du dich einfach damit abfinden, dass es ein Scheren, Stein Papier Prinzip ist*. Du kannst nicht mit jeder Klasse gegen eine andere gewinnen.
> 2. Abhärtung junge ) unter 900 geht halt mal gar nix
> 
> ...



Genau DAS ist ja das Problem bei den DKs...Für die DKs gibt es atm kein Stein Schere Papier, denn sie können rein anhand den skills gesehen Jede Klasse besiegen. Ein DK mit Skill haut wirklich alles um...
Gut dass die wenigsten Skill haben, aber auch schon mittelmäßig reißt man als DK viele Gegner in Stücke.

Im Moment ist es ziemlich schrecklich, hoffe mal die balancen das noch...Als hexer muss ich mit dem Patch eh net mehr meckern, endlich werdn wir auch wieder besser gebalanced, Bissl mehr Soullink, weniger dmg, aber mehr dmg austeilen.

Mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt...
Das Prob is immer dass die PvEler meckern wenn was im PvP generft wird weils dann auch im PvE runter geht mit der dps oder whatever...traurig...es gibt net nur PvEler...Oo

so long....

MFG    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (2. April 2009)

Im Schurkenforum heulen sie alle rum, weil der Schurke generft wird und eh auch schon so keine Chance hat.
Sorry, aber irgendwas müssen die falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich haut ein Schurke locker um .. Ich komm nicht mal zu nem Instant-Heal ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Genau DAS ist ja das Problem bei den DKs...Für die DKs gibt es atm kein Stein Schere Papier, denn sie können rein anhand den skills gesehen Jede Klasse besiegen. Ein DK mit Skill haut wirklich alles um...



wie sich immer alle über den dk beschweren......ganz ehrlich,...gegen dk´s hatte ich noch nie wirklich grosse probleme...und ich spiele hexer. trotzdem macht der dk das pvp sehr langweilig...ständig die gleichen gegner...ein dk down...der nächste steht schon da....


----------



## Karakaya (2. April 2009)

Hab mal ne frage an den TE, hast schonma PvP mit nem Shadowpriester gemacht? Nein? Also dann würde ich nicht mekern das du gegen 3 klassen verlierst!!


----------



## zergerus (2. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Skill auf def und du solltest DK's niederzergen können, Stirbst dann vielleicht noch an den Krankheiten, aber der DK ist auch hinüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




recht hat er, mit deff bekommst du dk ganz gut down... trotzdem (wie schon gesagt) dk, schurke => op


----------



## Céraa (2. April 2009)

öhm...
eig muss pvp in wow doch garnich balanced sein, oder?

is doch n pve-spiel, bei dem pvp nur zum fun is...das die leute, die sich eig nur mit nem pve-spiel beschäftigt haben - zumindest hat blizzard das zum größten teil bis jetzt - nix mit pvp hinkriegen is doch wohl klar.

mfg
maxi


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2009)

Karakaya schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage an den TE, hast schonma PvP mit nem Shadowpriester gemacht? Nein? Also dann würde ich nicht mekern das du gegen 3 klassen verlierst!!



naja...mit seinem ach so tollen t7,5 müll drückt ihm ein caster die vollen crits rein...2 casts...tot....da braucht er sich nicht zu wundern.....


----------



## Stevesteel (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> mimimi & blablub


Hast du schon jemals was von Abhärtung gehört?
Wenn ja, schau mal pls auf Dein Equip, wieviel Abhärtung auf T Sachen siehst Du?
Genau, 0!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Das Prob is immer dass die PvEler meckern wenn was im PvP generft wird weils dann auch im PvE runter geht mit der dps oder whatever...traurig...es gibt net nur PvEler...Oo



Aber PvE ist der eigentliche und ursprüngliche Content von WoW.

PvP wurde erst später quasi halbgar dazugeschustert und ist daher eher das ungeliebt Stiefkind.

Daher wird zurecht gemault *mitmaul*


----------



## .Côco (2. April 2009)

Karakaya schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage an den TE, hast schonma PvP mit nem Shadowpriester gemacht? Nein? Also dann würde ich nicht mekern das du gegen 3 klassen verlierst!!




/sign

Ich lass es einfach....entspannt die Nerven  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Pvp dann lieber doch mit Holypala, jäger oder halt irgendwas anderem nur nicht mit dem shadow -.-

Zumal für mich auch PvE >> PvP ist

Allemal fürn Zeitvertreib zwischendurch mehr nicht


----------



## yves1993 (2. April 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> wie sich immer alle über den dk beschweren......ganz ehrlich,...gegen dk´s hatte ich noch nie wirklich grosse probleme...und ich spiele hexer. trotzdem macht der dk das pvp sehr langweilig...ständig die gleichen gegner...ein dk down...der nächste steht schon da....



Nope, dann hast du noch nie gegen nen richtig guten DK gespielt. Ich hau auch 90% aus den Latschen, aber auf unserm server gibts einen der haut jeden um. glaub mir. Auch in den Bgs laufen mir oft genug echt gute dks über den Weg und ehrlich gesagt du kannst nicht viel gegen sie machen.
Kannst ihn ja fragen, Die Nachtwache , Cerather


----------



## Haggelo (2. April 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Also wenn du nur halbwegs gut spielen kannst, ist ein DK als Schurke np. Brauchst halt länger als bei anderen Klassen. deshalb bursted man Ihn auch nicht um. Man stackt Ihn mit Gifte und läßt Ihn ausbluten. Dann wartet man bis er seine Dots gesetzt hat, Mantel der Schatten + Vanish und der Spaß geht von vorne los. Wenn dus richtig machst knallste Ihn mit 80%life weg.




ich spiele seit ca. 2 jahren schurke (nur pvp und schon ca 3 gut bewertete pvp videos rausgebracht)  und schaffe auf dem arena server keinen Unholy/BLood Dk mit full arena eq


----------



## Stevesteel (2. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nope, dann hast du noch nie gegen nen richtig guten DK gespielt. Ich hau auch 90% aus den Latschen, aber auf unserm server gibts einen der haut jeden um. glaub mir. Auch in den Bgs laufen mir oft genug echt gute dks über den Weg und ehrlich gesagt du kannst nicht viel gegen sie machen.
> Kannst ihn ja fragen, Die Nachtwache , Cerather


glaub ich nicht 
Tode durch andere Spieler insgesamt - Cerather - 1309   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vizard (2. April 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber PvE ist der eigentliche und ursprüngliche Content von WoW.
> 
> PvP wurde erst später quasi halbgar dazugeschustert und ist daher eher das ungeliebt Stiefkind.
> 
> Daher wird zurecht gemault *mitmaul*



Da gebe ich dir recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wieso ist es eigentlich so schwer für Blizzard die Fähigkeiten der klassen zu Trennen in PvP und PvE!? (Andere Spiele schaffen es auch)
Ich meine wenn man ein BG oder Arena betritt werden einfach die werte der Skills fürs PvP geladen und wenn man es wieder verlässt werden die werte der Skills fürs PvE geladen ich sehe darin eigentlich kein großes problem.
Dann könnte man auch PvP besser Balancen und PvE wäre dann nichtmehr betroffen von den Nerfs im PvP und umgekehrt da die skills unabhängig voneinander Balanced werden.

Ich versteh Blizzard einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Vizard


----------



## Bobtronic2 (2. April 2009)

Blizz soll endlich Pve von Pvp Trennen.Die klassen werden immer nur Generft weil sich pvp Spieler aufregen  nur das Blizz manche klassen für Pve Kaputtmacht(Hexer,Dk Dw Dk wird ganz ausgerottet etc)  ist denen ja scheiss egal.Man sieht es an Naxx die ini ist einfach nur dahin geklatscht aber Haupsache Arena,Pvp schön Loben.Blizz hat seine Wurzeln vergammeln lassen Pve wir nie mehr so wie Früher. 
Ich werde wohl den Patch abwarten und dann entscheiden ob ich wow überhaupt noch spielen werde.

Was ist so schwer daran mal Server zu Öffnen wo Pvp von Pve Getrennt werden.Die Ganzen Patche´s mit ihren Klassen Nerf beruht immer nur auf Pvp deswegen sollen auf den Server(Pvp) nur diese Patches Greifen.


----------



## Deligor (2. April 2009)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> Hast du schon jemals was von Abhärtung gehört?
> Wenn ja, schau mal pls auf Dein Equip, wieviel Abhärtung auf T Sachen siehst Du?
> Genau, 0!
> 
> ...



Das war auch mein Gedanke...wie kommt ihr denn darauf, dass ihr mit T7,5 gegen das blaue PvP Zeug eine chance haben müsst?? weils so schön lila ist? nene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das blaue Zeug ist ja nur dazu da um Spieler zu killen...die T Sets eignen sich dafür nur bedingt.

Zum Thema Deff gegen Schurke:
Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, dass bisher noch kein Schurke in der Lange was meinen Tank zu killen...ist ja schön und gut wenn die vor dir und hinter dir rumzappel als hätten sie nen Fisch in der Hose...aber was nutzt das wenn man schon die CD rausgehauen hat und der Tank da immernoch steht wie ne Mauer? Dazu kann der Deffkrieger stunnen und Blutungen machen (gegen Vanish)...und der Schaden ist auch alles andere als zu vernachlässigen.
also in meinen augen ist der Deff-Krieger dem Schurken überlegen wenn man von gleichwertigem equip und gleichwertiger spielerfahrung ausgeht.

Mfg Del


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Nope, dann hast du noch nie gegen nen richtig guten DK gespielt. Ich hau auch 90% aus den Latschen, aber auf unserm server gibts einen der haut jeden um. glaub mir. Auch in den Bgs laufen mir oft genug echt gute dks über den Weg und ehrlich gesagt du kannst nicht viel gegen sie machen.
> Kannst ihn ja fragen, Die Nachtwache , Cerather



ich spiele auf destromath u würde behaupten dass wir auch eine menge gute spieler haben.....ka, evtl kam ich nur gegen luschen...aber bisher bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. April 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr alle nich zocken oder was? o0
> Wenn der Schurke den Warri stunt, danach ausbluten läßt und auf Abstand bleibt (deadrange für Abfangen) hat auch ein Defwarri 0 Chance. Ob nun Meucheln geskillt, zerlegen + Burst 4tf oder Shadowstep und Ihn langsam ausbluten lassen. dauert alles seine Zeit aber man gewinnt zu 100%.
> Was man bei nem DK oder Defwarri natürlich erstmal im Gehirn schnallen muß ist, das reiner BURST nichts bringt. Da der HP Pool gigantisch ist und heal noch dazu kommt. Aber wenn man volle kanne aufs Bluten + Rüstung schwächen geht haben beide Klasse NICHTS zu lachen. L2P



Dann können halt die meisten Schurken die ich treffe nicht zocken. Die hauen halt stundenlang auf mir rum. Ein Schurke mit Skill
klar, der killt mich wahrscheinlich aber 90% der Jungs auf die ich treffe - Opfer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ist die Frage: "Könnt IHR alle nicht zocken ?" unglücklich formuliert. Wir können es ja anscheinend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Ja dieselben ehrfahrungen bezüglich Schurken und DK hab ich auch gemacht.
> Deswegen einfach PVP ignorieren, bis Blizzard einsieht das sie grossen Mist gebaut haben.


das wird aber eh kaum jemand machen, weil die Leute ihr PvP-Equip farmen wollen... außerdem ist PvP mal ne gute Abwechslung, wenn man z.B. bei allem ne ID hat.


----------



## CoHanni (2. April 2009)

Moin Buffed.Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Thema PvP gibts nicht viel zu sagen, dass Dk´s einfach zu "gut" sind für Pvp ist klar, zum Teil da sie eine Heldenklasse ist >.< also ich glaube sie wird nie richtig gebalanced sein mit den anderen Klassen.

aber mal ehrlich, ist keinem aufgefallen,

DAS Blizzard den Dk nur eingeführt hat, damit die Allianz im Pvp auch mal was reißt??? ich mein schaut euch die Bg-Aufteilung an O.o die Allianz hat mehr Dk´s auf deren Seite als sonst wer O.o


----------



## battschack (2. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> Ich sehs ma so früher hast mit m warri alles umgenietet was ging heute? werde wir umgenietet und ausgelacht




warum heulst du dann jetz rum? früher wart ihr gut jetz sinds andere wie immer halt lernt es endlich, mal ist der schurke drann mal krieger  mal pala usw...


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (2. April 2009)

PvP in WoW ? Seit wann gibt es das ? Achso das bischen um ne Flagge rumhopsen... Das is kein PvP, höchsten Gebalge wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## Bonsai112 (2. April 2009)

also ich war letztens mal wieder für ein paar Stunden mit einer Gruppe(13Leute) in verschiedenen BGs. Ich auf Holy-Raid-Skilled und einziges PVP-Teil die Insignie. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie ich als Heiler abgegangen bin^^ bin in vielen BGs nicht einmal gestorben und war eigtl. immer auf Platz 1 im Heal. Das geht aber auch nur so lange gut, wenn die anderen Leute ein wenig auf mich aufpassen und nicht blindlinks alles vorn umnuken während mich nen Schurke im dauerstun hält...


----------



## szene333 (2. April 2009)

Marienkaefer schrieb:


> Im Schurkenforum heulen sie alle rum, weil der Schurke generft wird und eh auch schon so keine Chance hat.
> Sorry, aber irgendwas müssen die falsch machen
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich, alle in den Schurkenforen können ihre Klasse nicht spielen.


----------



## nex187 (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Numa schrieb:


> Es darf und kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich wenn ich mit meinen Krieger (T7.5+) rum laufe ein 3sek. Opfer eines Schurken bin oder mir von Dks als Plattenträger mir 10-16k dinger instant fangen muss



omg. Abhärtung ftw. Immer wieder schön nen PVEler im PVP zu klatschen und sie danach im Forum weinen zu sehn.
Besorg Dir das blaue PVP zeugs, sockel Abhärtung und Du hast Chancen gegen alle. Aber bitte verfasse solche Threads nicht mehr...peinlich^^


----------



## Sty (2. April 2009)

Hach ja, ich erinnere mich noch an Zeiten ohne Abhärtungswerte oder Arenen.

Das war damals noch lustig mit meinem T2 Deff-Warri die Flagge im  BG zu holen und gemütlich zurückzulaufen, während der ganze Hordehaufen an mir rumzergte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut hatte damals auch immer 1-2 Heiler dabei aber es war einfach lustig =)


Insgesamt "fühlte" sich das PVP damals schneller und spaßiger an auch wenn ein alterac mal 12 Stunden dauerte ^^


----------



## Enrico300 (2. April 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Ich spiele beides. Krieger auf 80 im PvP und Schurke auf 80. Und ich hasse Blizzard dafür, dass sie die Momentane Situation so belassen.
> Aber dein Text ist genau der Grund warum ich, wenn als Schurke unterwegs, ich keinen DK im Open PvP am leben lasse, sowie in jedem BG den DK focuse. Ich hasse diese Klasse! Als Warri haste genau 0% Chance. Aber als Schurke kannst du sie Gänken bis sie schwarz werden!!! und das sollen sie auch, Sie sollen ausloggen und Ihren DK löschen! Muhaha
> Und das schönste ist das 80% aller DK´s Noobs sind. Freuen sich einen ab wenn sie meinen Warri wegknallen und wundern sich dann wenn ich sie als Schurke jage und ganke! Plötzlich haben sie keinen Godmode mehr und müssen beweisen ob sie spielen können.


Ich hab ja hier schon viel mist gelesen, aber das ist der größte Scheiss.
Es trifft ja wenn überhaupt Blizzard die Schuld und nicht die Leute die, die Klasse spielen!


----------



## Elicios (2. April 2009)

Einfache Formel: MMORPG + PvP = WITZ
War es schon immer, wird es immer sein! Wenn ein Spiel auf dem Stein, Schere, Papier Prinzip aufbaut, ist schon alles zu spät! 
Wenn ihr PvP spielen wollt, spielt alles außer MMORPGs! 
Eine MMORPG wird man nie ausbalancieren können!


----------



## Sabbataios (2. April 2009)

Hallo erstmal un dann:
äähhhmmm hallo?


> Krieger (T7.5+) rum laufe ein 3sek. Opfer eines Schurken bin



Also mal ehrlich. Im PVP spielt man mit PVP Equip. Dass du gegen Magier Probs hast ist normal. Anti-klasse und so. Aber gegen Schurke? Das liegt bei dir 100%tig an der Abhärtung. Ich selbst bin Dissi-Priest und halte relativ lang gegen Schurken aus aber du hat bne bessere Rüstung an. Dir dürften Schurken nicht viel anhaben dürfen, aber du darfst nunmal nicht mit PVE Equip rumlaufen.

Was mich persönlich jedoch aufregt: Priester sind mittlerweile nur noch Opfer. Mn kann sich nicht hochheilen, da: Der Krieger, Schurke, DK, Magier unterbrechen können. Es Reicht natürlich nicht, dass die Gift vom schurken mich schon zu schaffen machen, nein, geben wir ihm noch nen Kick der die lobale ABk auf 6 Sec setzt. Der DK? ebenso, nur dass er alle 10 Sec dies machen kann. Kein Problem? Stimmt eigentlich.....ach ne Moment. Der DK kann mich ja auch noch immer wieder 3 Sek Silencen. Ach ja und er hat nen Guhl der mich immer wieder für 3 Sec Stunnen kann. Oh cool er hat alles auf Cooldown. Schnell hinter ne Säule. Was ist das? Argh unheiliger Boden. So jetzt aber....argh Todesgiff und Eisketten. Muhaha du kacknoob ich bin Priester ich kann die Despell....argh 3 Sek Stun vom Guhl.....keine weiteren Fragen euer Ehren. (Ich spiele selbst nen 80 DK im High-End und ja es ist übels leicht diesen zu Spielen)

Der Frostmage, bei dem isses sehr schwer von ihm wegzukommen. Als Dissi noch relativ easy wärend das für alle Nahkämpfern zum Tod seinerseits führt. Alleine schafft man ihn nicht, nur zu Zweit oder man ist die "ich hau meinen Kopf mal ebend gegen die Tastatur ups Magier Tod" Klasse. Dann kann der mich noch silencen für 3 sec was nicht so schlimm ist aber auch bei ihm darf ich eifnach nicht casten, sonst habe ich nen globalcd von was? 8 Sekunden? Ach und er hat nen Sheep? Hui wie cool ein Schaf, darf ich das Streicheln?

Wir Priester dürfen alle 27 Sec EINMAL Fearen für 8 Sek...Das ich nicht lage da holt sich sowiso jeder raus und derjenige der sich nicht Rausholt ist Immun....Ach und fear kann wiederstehenweil ich keine Trefferwertung habe. btw, bevor ich es vergesse, ICH BIN HEILER. Wollte das nur mal am Rande erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich suche hier nicht nach Klassennervs, das kann jeder. Aber arbeitet doch verdammt noch eins am Balacing. Damals war man mit 400 Abhärtung imba, heute lachen alle übr 912 Abhärtung. Es ist auch nicht sa, dass ich meinen char nicht beherrsche, vielleicht nicht zu 100% aber hallo? Der gesamte PVE Kontent ist total casual freundlich geworden,  man muss kaum noch was beachten. Aber PVP ist nur für alle...nein Hardcorezocker ist falsch....Mega affen krassen hardcorezocker. Ne ist klar, danke der Nachfrage, mir gehts gut.

Wenn ich mal ehrlich sein soll (Spiele 2on2 mit einem Vergelter): Wir habe richtig Schöne Fights im Sinne von 8 Minuten solange kein DK im gegnerischen Team drin ist. Die besten Fights sind definitiv gegen Gruppen mit nem Dissi, das macht wirklich immer Spaß. Wir reden hier bitte immer von den Spielern die sehr sehr viel Arena Spielen und nicht nur och lass mal nen Spiel machen. Alles andere ist nur übels abfuckend. Nen Palaheiler ist am Ende der Runde fast Manavoll (nach ca 8 Minuten) und ich bin komplett Manaoom. Wiso? Weil ich trotz 912 Abhärtung immer noch 8k Krits einstecken muss. Und das nicht alle 10 Sekunden, nein, das wäre ja zu easy (davon ab wäre es wirklich XD ) Ich darf diese Krits alle 2 Sec einstecken....Hatte ich erwähnt, dass ich nichts casten darf?

So long
Henry


----------



## battschack (2. April 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja hier schon viel mist gelesen, aber das ist der größte Scheiss.
> Es trifft ja wenn überhaupt Blizzard die Schuld und nicht die Leute die, die Klasse spielen!



/sign soviel mist lese ich auch immer wieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taishan (2. April 2009)

Leuts eure Probleme möcht ich haben aber es stimmt: PvP ist z.Z nicht so recht ausbalanciert.

/Ironie on

Mit meinem Priester burste ich binnen weniger Sekunden alles weg, was nicht bei 3 auf den Bäumen ist. Unabhängig von der Skillung und ohne jedes spielerische Können.

Da können einem die ganzen DK`s die z.Z wie Giftpilze aus dem Boden spriessen nur noch leid tun die nur unter Aufbietung ihres ganzen persönlichen Skills und  mit viiiieeel Glück (ein 6er im Lotto ist sicher wahrscheinlicher) noch eine Chance haben.

Da ich ein fairer Spieler bin, der die Herausforderung sucht, plediere ich hiermit für nen saftigen Priest-Nerf aber dalli !!

/Ironie off

PS: wenn ich von Giftpilzen rede (habe in dem Zusammenhang ja auch schonmal vom nässenden Furunkel am Arsch Azerotz gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dann meine ich damit natürlich die Heldenklasse Todesritter an sich - nicht etwa den Menschen der sich dahinter verbirgt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Blizzard hat das Spiel zu Casual gemacht und für Leute ne Klasse erstellt die keinen sinn für skill haben und die dann zur momentanen stärksten gemacht.



Und wieder sinds die fiesen Gelegenheitsspieler, tzztzz. Und kein Sinn für Skill und so. Also nee /Ironie off

Ich denke, es gibt da noch nen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Leuten, die eben nur gelegentlich Zeit/Lust zum zocken haben und denen, die irgendwie nen Char auf Lvl 55 hochgewürgt haben um endlich diesen coolen DK zu spielen, der alles weghaut. Mama ist auch froh, der Kleine kommt jetzt net mehr andauernd in die Küche gerannt und heult, weil der blöde Mob ihn zum 20x ins Jenseits befördert hat.
(Mit Sicherheit gibts auch genug, die nen Char hochgewürgt haben, DK spielen UND Sinn für Skill haben)

Da kann ich dir also nur zum Teil Recht geben. (Das auch "ungeschickte" Leute dieses Spiel spielen und nen möglichst starken Char haben wollen, brauch man niemanden vorwerfen. Die geschäftstüchtigen Blizzer haben das Spiel so entworfen, dass auch weniger talentierte das Leveln packen und bei der Stange bleiben.)

Mein DK dient nur als Farmchar auf Classic-Gebiet. Anfangsquests, Lehrer und fertig ist der fast perfekte Farmchar. Gratistaschen, schnelles Reiten und so ausgerüstet, dass er in der alten Welt tatsächlich ohne jeden Skill alles wegratzt, was beim Farmen stört.
Von daher habe ich keine besondere Leidenschaft für DKs. Dennoch die Frage, warum prangerst du nur den DK an? Problem schien doch mehrere Klassen zu betreffen..


Numa schrieb:


> Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten.


----------



## Gnorfal (2. April 2009)

Zuerst:
Du erinnerst mich an den hier

dann:


> Ein Arkanmagier macht nicht son Burst Dmg dafür *kitet der zu gut *ohne das ich eine Chance habe ihn zu bekommen.


Ja wenn Du Dich kiten lässt, dann kannst es dem Mage doch net vorwerfenO_o

zum schluss:
*Sind sie zu stark, bist Du zu schwach.....*


----------



## schmetti (2. April 2009)

Ja und, was soll´s ist doch nur ein Spiel ...
Nächstes Addon ist dann eine andere Klasse IMBA


----------



## Exôr23 (2. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> Alles in allem
> 
> blizzard bevorzugt allis und alle anderen kassen ausser warris in dem sinne wenns soweiter geht  sind meine 3 jahre wow aus und vorbei
> 
> ...



Was gibt es zu diesem post zu sagen?

a) mimi
b) deine 3 Jahre wow sind um? dann bye
c)



Spoiler



der neger


d) hier ein paar kommata für dich , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,


----------



## Mjuu (2. April 2009)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Zuerst:
> Du erinnerst mich an den hier
> 
> dann:
> ...




ich spiele zwar keinen warri, ich weiß aber das es extrem schwer für sie ist nen magier iwie down zu kloppen..

und *Sind sie zu stark, bist Du zu schwach.....* trifft es auch mal überhaupt nicht! hast zufällig das schöne pvp-vid gesehen wo ein dk mit EINEM(!) makro auf 2k Matches gewinnt? 
u failed


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. April 2009)

/signed
same...
Zocke Warri und ggn dk´s? einer mit betrayer und t7,5 hat mich und nen kumpel (ich 500 er über 800 abhärtung) innerhalb von 5 sec mich und bevor mein kumpel überhaupts zuschlagen oder sich healen konnte, stunt ihn der pala im team des dk´s und der dk haut ihn auch unnatürlich schnell weg...



Mjuu schrieb:


> ich spiele zwar keinen warri, ich weiß aber das es extrem schwer für sie ist nen magier iwie down zu kloppen..
> 
> und *Sind sie zu stark, bist Du zu schwach.....* trifft es auch mal überhaupt nicht! hast zufällig das schöne pvp-vid gesehen wo ein dk mit EINEM(!) makro auf 2k Matches gewinnt?
> u failed



Und gleich nomal
/sign
Vor allem sowas wie Warri hat soviel chance ggn nen dk wie n eichhörnchen gegen nen elefant, oder auch edwin van cleeve ggn illidan...
Wobei ich nen mage teilweise je nach können noch downbekomm... aber soviel zu dem zu stark <-> zu schwach jedenfalls...


----------



## Komicus (2. April 2009)

Also mal was zu den Klassen bevor es den DK gab oder der Pala vorm letzen nerf so "IMBA" war, es gab eine zeit, vor nicht all zulanger Zeit...Da trug es sich zu das ich mit meinem Jäger fast jeden im PvP umhauen konnte, doch dann hat jemand die Info in welt gebracht das manbei Jägern doch nicht das pet sondern den Jäger an sich hauen sollte...da war das Goldene Zeitalter vorbei...na mitbekommen?Irgendwann kommt die Welt drauf wie man ganz einfach Dk´s umhaut^^Und bis es soweit ist ärger ich mich halt weiter das mit beim questen eine Gruppe DK´s überrollt und irgendwann wird es andersrum sein, so isses beim PvP.macht nich immer Spass sonst kann ich mich nur den anderen Anschliessen: geh auf ein PvE Server und Finger weg vom BG


----------



## Duciducduc (2. April 2009)

Fochi schrieb:


> LookZ like a Troll!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



stimme dir zu als mage bekomm ich im bg ohne pvp equip (bin pveler) höchstens 9k vom schurken,und vom warri mit titangrip und die beiden imba äxte da kp wie die heißen gehe ich instant down wenn die mich treffen^^ , das kiten erleichtert einem um so einiges^^


----------



## WoWDokta (2. April 2009)

Ich finde dass Schurken und Dks nichts im gegensatz zu palas sind... sry musste nun raus ;D


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (2. April 2009)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> Ich finde dass Schurken und Dks nichts im gegensatz zu palas sind... sry musste nun raus ;D



Da gebe ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tribute (2. April 2009)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> Ich finde dass Schurken und Dks nichts im gegensatz zu palas sind... sry musste nun raus ;D



+1

Spiel nen DK, full t 7.5 und fast full PVP set.
Natze so ziemlich alles um, ausser die palys^^


----------



## Duciducduc (2. April 2009)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> Ich finde dass Schurken und Dks nichts im gegensatz zu palas sind... sry musste nun raus ;D




ich find dk´s und palas gehen, aber schurken <.< als stoffie is das nervig (ohne pvp eq) immer wenn man denk das schlimmste is vorbei kommen die angeschlichen und schlagen zu xD


----------



## Melih (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt mir nicht an und sagt, PvP Rüstung ftw etc. Hab als Main nen Moonkin Druiden mit ebenfalls vollen T7.5 und den kompletten Arena Set. Der lebt im PvE Set keine 2sek im Bg und mit dem Arena Set, sage und schreibe je nach Kombi auch nur wenige Sekunden und das bei 23k Leben und 680Abh. Ich habe 2x Rang 9 erreicht zu Classic Zeiten mit dem Druiden und nem Magier also erzählt mir nichts von können.



Besonders weil auch die hohen pre bc ränge so viel mit können zu tun haben, da kommt es drauf an ob man eine gute stammgrp hat, und wie viel zeit man rein steckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlons (2. April 2009)

Ja... PvP ist gerade nicht so gut balanced. Aber du bist selbst Schuld wenn du mit PvE Gear PvP machst... überhaupt als Krieger...
Um das zu kompensieren müsstest du sehr gut spielen, was ich an dem mimimi aber eher bezweifle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Krieger sind ohnehin ohne einen Heiler im Rücken ziemliche Opfer... war doch schon immer so... außer man spielt eben einfach sehr gut...



> Jetzt kommt mir nicht an und sagt, PvP Rüstung ftw etc. Hab als Main nen Moonkin Druiden mit ebenfalls vollen T7.5 und den kompletten Arena Set. Der lebt im PvE Set keine 2sek im Bg und mit dem Arena Set, sage und schreibe je nach Kombi auch nur wenige Sekunden und das bei 23k Leben und 680Abh. Ich habe 2x Rang 9 erreicht zu Classic Zeiten mit dem Druiden und nem Magier also erzählt mir nichts von können.



Du sagst also das dein Moonkin mit PvE Gear im *BG* keine 2 Sekunden überlebt und in der *Arena* mit PvP Gear genauso wenig aushält?
Vergleich bitte keine Birnen mit Äpfel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (2. April 2009)

Also...

Ich lese hier andauernd, wie alles mögliche OP ist, egal welche Klasse/Skillung (Ab und zu auch Volk).

Warris machen zu viel DMG, nerft sie!
Palas machen zu guten Burstdmg, nerft sie!
DK haben alles, nerft sie!
Schamis heilen zu gut, nerft sie!
Hunter können alles abwehren und gleichzeitig dmg machen, nerft sie!
Schurken machen zu viel dmg und haben zu viel cc, nerft sie!
Druide machen in Katzengestalt zu viel dmg und halten im Bär zu viel aus, nerft sie!
Mages machen zu viel burstdmg, normalen dmg und haben zu viel cc, nerft sie!
Hexenmeister- ach nerft sie einfach! UND PRIESTER AUCH NOCH!!


Naja...

So wies aussieht ist alles OP! Jede Klasse/Skillung/Volk hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile, aber ein absolutes Balancing hinzubekommen... 
Immer wenn ich hier im Forum rumstöbere, erinnern mich viele Sachen an Fussballfans:

Warum gibst du denn Ball nicht ab, Spieler X war frei, hast du keine Augen?! SCHIESS! SCHIESS!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr wisst immer, was Blizzard am besten machen sollte.


Meine Schlussfolgerung:

Übt einfach, es gibt Klassen, gegen welche ihr Mühe haben werdet und andere, welche ihr zerbröseln könnt wie ein Knäckbrötchen.


----------



## Animos93 (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Eben erst passiert ich war im Bg und sah 5 von den Dks (die meiner Meinung nach nur Leute spielen die nichtmal Tetris LvL2 erreichen und sonst nicht spielen können).



Geil ja Todesritter sind echt Noobs zum glück bin ich Frostmage =)


----------



## MadMat (2. April 2009)

DK sind böse. ich geb zu ich hab auch einen am rumgammeln... der ist 60 oder so.
blut geskillt....selbst bei mobs wo ich KEINE Exp/Ehre erhalten kann ich mich heilen. sprich ich kann mittlere inis auch teils ohne heal
tanken. klar. div andere specks (spekks?) bringen mehr und im pvp sowiso. in sofern. daumen runter für die übermacht im pvp.

@pewpew: stimmt. jede klasse mal etwas probieren und schauen welche einem liegt. wer seine klasse gefunden hat, aber pvp absolut nicht abkann....
non-pvp. warum bin ich (noch) auf einem pvp-server? gibt mehrere gründe, aber ich mag kein open-gank-v-P.

dennoch hängt es teils wirklich vom skill und spekk (?) ab. wenn man denkt, man kann z.b. als hexer oder mage endlich mal die andere
fraktion so richtig vermöbeln.. hast du auch das passende gear? hast du  skill, "richtigen" talentbaum, rotation...
meist ist die antwort dür die meisten ein NEIN, oder : Wenn ich SO geskillt wäre, dann wäre es nicht mein char, sondern nur ein gezüchteter.
oft ist das den spielern aber egal, muss ja nicht alles rpg sein, aber irgenwo spiegelt jeder char seinen spieler ein wenig wieder und sei
es der/die zurückhaltende pve liebende oder der "ich steck dein kopf in dein kopf-pvp-char".

grüße


----------



## Schlons (2. April 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> DK sind böse. ich geb zu ich hab auch einen am rumgammeln... der ist 60 oder so.
> blut geskillt....selbst bei mobs wo ich KEINE Exp/Ehre erhalten kann ich mich heilen. sprich ich kann mittlere inis auch teils ohne heal
> tanken. klar. div andere specks (spekks?) bringen mehr und im pvp sowiso. in sofern. daumen runter für die übermacht im pvp.
> 
> grüße



"Speccs" ;P


----------



## BlenD (2. April 2009)

xD....da kann ich was berichten!

Ich<----72er Rogue im BG...mit Hya/ZA equip und 2xDolch aus Az-N!

So...BG..ich sehe:79DK 79Hunter 79DUDU 79 Mage 79Hexer

Da fang ich schonmal zu schmunzeln an, wenn pick ich mir den da jetzt heraus?

Natürlich zuerst den WL..pewpew der liegt fats im vorbeigehen mit (72)..er (rot)79er..gut weiter,

DK haut entzwischen schon die 70er stoffi um...dann kommt meine sternstunde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entweder war er der loweste "IMBORRoXXoRDK" den ich je gesehen habe, oder er war betrunken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der hab ich sowas von verbrügelt...,ich muss so lachen ,bin mit 70% ausm fight gegangen!

--------->Gut gleich dann mit c.a 85% in Hordetunnel rein, hups n 76er s3-s4 allirogue hat mich!
Ich noch entrinnen vom DK fight(noch 8sek)..gut schurke "versucht" mich umzuklatschen, hrhr..ich wusste garned das man mit 70 soleicht und ohne skill an s3-s4 kommen konnte.LOL..den hab ich auchnochsowas von umgenukt...(hatte noch 12%) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut allis haben flagge kommen mit entgegen gerannt 79DUDU 79Mage 79Hunter...hmm12% live...ich versuch mein glück ammm.......TÜRLICH Hunta

Das war son fight, als wenn n  39er PvP Warri mit Mungo auf seiner Nachklinge, im Levl. 1 Gebiet der Horde rumgankt!...

Der war fat genausschnell down wie der 79er WL im vorbeigehn!

Also meine ansicht ist......ROGUES OVERPOWERT#

Aber mir gefällts!


----------



## Tomminocka (2. April 2009)

Wer mit Null Abhärtung rumheult, dass er im PVP ein Opfer ist, hat nicht ganz verstanden, warum eigentlich Abhärtung überhaupt eingeführt wurde


----------



## Epixor (2. April 2009)

Also um als Krieger im PvP überhaupt noch was mache zu können ( Duell-PvP )

Sollte man Ms skillen und Deff Gear anziehen das bricht den meisten Leuten das genickt.

MfG Epixor


----------



## M1ghtymage (2. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Skill auf def und du solltest DK's niederzergen können, Stirbst dann vielleicht noch an den Krankheiten, aber der DK ist auch hinüber
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn der DK auch deff ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## serialdead (2. April 2009)

kann deine sorgen verstehen aber wenn es dich zu deppresiv oder agressiv macht lass pvp
ich als mage hab eigentlich mit dks kein prob nur ab und zu schurken aber trotzdem spiel ich weils spaß macht einfach


----------



## Nurgle² (2. April 2009)

hmm.. warte da war nen prinzip ...hmm... ich komm gleich drauf...
ACH JA: "schere-stein-papier"

schonmal dran gedacht das nicht jede klasse gegen jede gewinnen/überlegen sein muss? (hey das ist ein paradoxon "jeder ist jedem überlegen")
außerdem ist es ja auch total unwahrscheinlich das du mit t7.5 extreme crits reingedrückt kriegst (warum auch du hast ja schließlich das >PVE< set 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und das du auf deine eule verweist die zu classiczeiten mal was gerissen hat ist auch armseelig da könnt ich auch sagen: "man früher war alles besser da konnt ich noch ohne mich zu stoßen unter der tischkante durchlaufen"

zum schluss noch 2 dinge die davon zeugen das du irgendwas falsch machst:
1. du stürmst einfach so alleine einen gegner im bg an? da kannst du auch gleich von der klippe springen
2. wenn du einen gegner anstürmst und es dann nicht schaffst ihn zu slowen hast du auch echt nicht begriffen wie deine fähigkeiten im pvp am besten einzusetzen sind und hast es verdient gekitet zu werden


----------



## Technocrat (2. April 2009)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Wer mit Null Abhärtung rumheult, dass er im PVP ein Opfer ist, hat nicht ganz verstanden, warum eigentlich Abhärtung überhaupt eingeführt wurde



/signed

Und das ist auch der Grund, warum die Ally bei uns auf Turalyon in den BGs nichts reißt: obwohl bei uns das Verhältnis Ally:Horde 3:1 ist, gewinnt die Horde 90% aller BGs, weil die nämlich den Dreh raushaben, alle PvP Gear zu tragen. Sie würde sogar 100% gewinnen, aber ein paar von uns Allies bilden einfach Kampfgruppen aus PvP Gerüsteten und gehen gemeinsam in die BGs. Da gewinnen wir dann fast immer (vermutlich weil die Turalyon-Hordlinge es nicht gewohnt sind, gegen PvP gerüstete Allies zu spielen).


----------



## Phobius (2. April 2009)

Die Schadenswerte, welche dir ein DK rein drückt, sind doch arg hoch. 

Ich mach max 4k Crits mit dem meinigen. Und auch wenn das EQ wohl gerade so fürs raiden reichen würde kann ich mir einen Sprung von 10k nicht vorstellen. 
Und Tetris schaffe ich bis Level 10, mit der dicken großen Rakete *mal so anmerken muss*. Ich spiele den DK eigtl nur, da ich aufgrund von Bekannten (wieder) mit WoW angefangen habe und die sich auf einem anderen Realm bei der anderen Fraktion eingenistet haben. Und wieder von 0 anzufangen war mir zu plöd. Lieber einen DK auf 80er und nebenher 1-2 Charaktere von 0 auf hoch ziehen.

Was die Schurken an geht kann ich dir aber nur zu stimmen. Schurken sollen laut Blizzard die DD-Dealer schlecht hin sein, was ich auch einsehe. Aber im Vergleich zu meinem Magier (damals 70, S1 equiped) lebt mein DK wesentlich kürzer wenn mal wieder so ein Sack aus dem Schatten springt (oder mich drüber schubst, wie ihr wollt). Und aufgrund der netten Stuns kann ich während diesem deprimierend anzusehenden Schauspiel nicht mal 1 Gegenagriff starten. 
Nein, ich hab kein Problem damit im PvP umgehauen zu werden, das gehört dazu. Aber dauernd vom gleichen Spieler umgemetztelt zu werden, bzw von der gleichen Klasse, ohne auch nur annähernd eine Chance zu haben ist dann doch ein wenig übertrieben.

Was den Krieger als Gegner angeht. Eine Opferrolle spielt er bei mir nicht. Ich gewinne zwar öfters wie das er mich umhaut, aber alles in allem ist es doch recht ausgeglichen. Wobei ich auch dazu sagen muss dass ich Unholy und nicht Blut spiele, was man ins besondere in der Selbstheilung merkt.

Aber auch beim DK gibt es ein paar Gemeinheiten, und wenn man auf diese achtet, kann man uns ganz schön ärgern. Aber alles verrat ich nicht, an sonsten bin ich am ende das arme PvP-Opfer, weil wirklich gut bin ich da drin auch nicht ^^

Und was das Schere-Stein-Papier System angeht ... Schurke vs. Stoffi -> Verständlich. Schurke vs. Platte -> In dem Maße unverständlich.


----------



## mmm79 (2. April 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Ich spiele beides. Krieger auf 80 im PvP und Schurke auf 80. Und ich hasse Blizzard dafür, dass sie die Momentane Situation so belassen.
> Aber dein Text ist genau der Grund warum ich, wenn als Schurke unterwegs, ich keinen DK im Open PvP am leben lasse, sowie in jedem BG den DK focuse. Ich hasse diese Klasse! Als Warri haste genau 0% Chance. Aber als Schurke kannst du sie Gänken bis sie schwarz werden!!! und das sollen sie auch, Sie sollen ausloggen und Ihren DK löschen! Muhaha
> Und das schönste ist das 80% aller DK´s Noobs sind. Freuen sich einen ab wenn sie meinen Warri wegknallen und wundern sich dann wenn ich sie als Schurke jage und ganke! Plötzlich haben sie keinen Godmode mehr und müssen beweisen ob sie spielen können.



oha, irgendwie bekomm ich da angst beim durchlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sowas wie balance gibs net im pvp, und als shadow hab ich ne weit großere chance nen dk zu besiegen als nen schurken.
gegen nen schlechten dk hat man als shadow durchaus gute chance, aber gegen schurken ..., so schlecht kann der schurke gar net sein (vom equip oder skill her) das man irgend ne chance hat.

und ich würde sowieso niemanden campen ...


----------



## Maridan (2. April 2009)

Ich frage mich ernsthaft warum seid 4 Seiten das Thema immer noch behandelt wird da doch jetzt schon die ganze welt weiß das PVP IN WOW NIEMALS KOMPLETT BALANCED SEIN WIRD!!!!


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (2. April 2009)

Schurken zerlegen dich in 3 Sek ? Oh Mann, bist du schlecht..


----------



## Mobie (2. April 2009)

Hmm >.<

ich selber spiele auch Krieger mit PvE EQ im bg und habe nicht sonderlich Probleme damit DKs zu töten.

Def Stance gehen Shild anziehen und mit Revenge und Shildslam  bzw. Heroic  Strike und Rend umklopfen.
Und zur Verteidigung hat man immenoch Spell reflection ,Disarm ,Thunderclap , bisl Sunderarmor , Shildwall ,Shildblock(Als Taure noch War Stomp) und als einmaligen selfheal Enraged Regeneration.

Gegen Gute Schurken hat man solo kaum/geringe Chancen wobei jede andere Klasse abgesehen vom Paladin/Dudu/Hunter kein Problem darstellt da man ihn einfach tot bursten kann.
Charge - White Hit - White Hit - Whirlwind - Heroic Strike+White Hit - Blood thirst und auf Bloodsurge proc warten und Execute(bei Healern das unterbrechen nicht vergessen).Klappt immerhin zu 75%.

10-14k Crits? hab ich nochnie bekommen ,höchstens von einem Schami der mit Lava Burst crittet was man aber ohne Probleme unterbrechen kann...

Hier mal ein Randomcast Faceroll Video was zeigt wie gut man für WoW seit neustem sein muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=105151


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Ich lese hier andauernd, wie alles mögliche OP ist, egal welche Klasse/Skillung (Ab und zu auch Volk).
> 
> Warris machen zu viel DMG, nerft sie!
> Palas machen zu guten Burstdmg, nerft sie!
> ...





Nurgle² schrieb:


> ACH JA: "schere-stein-papier"
> schonmal dran gedacht das nicht jede klasse gegen jede gewinnen/überlegen sein muss? (hey das ist ein paradoxon "jeder ist jedem überlegen")



/Sign
Egal in welches Forum du guckst, alle Klassen jammern. Wirf mal nen Blick auf die Patchnotes für DKs und lies die Kommentare. Auch die heulen.

Ich fänds auch gut, wenn PvP und PvE auf getrennten Servern laufen würde, wie hier ein paar mal erwähnt wurde.
Mit gefällt die "Artenvielfalt" und lieber jemanden, der weniger Dmg macht, weil er statt Dauer-BÄMBÄM auch die Buffs am laufen hält.
Und wenn ne Klasse achso imba Dmg macht... na das freut mich doch als Tank, wenn der Mob fix vor meinen Füßen liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder PvPler kriegen nen SchamiKriegerPalaHexePriestDruidSchurkenDK (was vergessen?)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dat ist dann wie Schach - alle die gleichen Spielfiguren und dann kommts auf deinen Grips an.


----------



## Sarcz (2. April 2009)

> PVP IN WOW NIEMALS KOMPLETT BALANCED SEIN WIRD!!!!


so sieht es auch und wird auch indirekt von Blizzard per Bluepost bestätigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (2. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> Hast recht
> 
> Ich spiele auchn warri mit voll t 7,5 und  PvP macht keinen spass mehr
> 
> ...



LOL! ^^

Wer sagt das T7 (,5) PVP equip ist? Keiner... Manche werdens nie verstehen. Wie schon der ein oder andere gesagt hat, findet euch damit ab -> es gibt immer Klassen die einem überlegen und unterlegen sind...

Schere, Stein, Papier und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer gegen alle Klassen dauernd verliert, sollte sich vll überlegen ob PvP das richtige für ihn ist.


----------



## Shahaa (2. April 2009)

Vorab: ich spiele Schurke, und das seit gut 2 Jahren...
Es stimmt, dass ich einen Warri/DK gut runter bekomme, aber muss man da ganz schön flink auf der Tastatur (wtf?! was sind ,,klicker"^^) sein, um schnell alle blutungen+rüssi reissen+entwaffnen draufzuhaben.
ABER: Falls mich ein fury-warri erstmal hat, bin ich nach dem abfangen stun (glaub sind so 2 sek) auf gut 50%HP :/
und... ich denke mehrmals nach, ob ich einen Deffwarri angreife, wenn er nicht solo ist...

Ja, ich gebe zu, dass rogue OP war (!), dies aber dank des muti-nerfs nichtmehr ist (wer sich nicht erinnert: -20% dmg).
Als Beispiel: früher (anfang WOTLK) habe ich mir einen Spaß daraus gemacht 1v2 zu gewinnen (ohne große schwierigkeiten)..
Nun muss ich genau überlegen, ob und wie ich meine CDs einsetze (gefällt mir persönlich besser, da das ,,skill" erfordert)

ein abschließendes Wort an die Krieger:
mit 3.1 werde ich wieder vor ,,euch" wegrennen, da warris ja so nen neuen style - irgendein imba wurf, der -20% rüssi ODER falls iceblock o.Ä. aktiv ist dieses dispellt - bekommen und sich das Entwaffnen ähnlich wie beim schurken auch auf fernkampfwaffen (gg@hunter^^) auswirken soll

In diesem Sinne: nicht unterkriegen lassen und wie schon oft bewiesen: ,,skill" ist nur beabsichtigtes Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Shahaa


----------



## Nicolanda (2. April 2009)

Wow ist einfach ein PVE ausgelegtes Spiel und pvp is nur eine "nebenbeschäftigung" wenn du wirklich pvp spielen wilst spiel was anderes so einfach


----------



## Arikros (2. April 2009)

Manche Klassen sind einfach overpowered
Spiel weiter PvE bis Blizzard einsieht was sie da gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (2. April 2009)

todesstern schrieb:


> bla
> 
> Ich spiele auchn warri mit voll *t 7,5* und  *PvP* macht keinen spass mehr
> 
> blablabla whine blablabla...



Merkst was?


----------



## xards (2. April 2009)

im voraus ich poste hier nur zum thema ersteller




LoL ?!?!
also da ich nen mage spiel muss ich dir trotz deiner lägeren spiel zeit nochmal wow (deine klasse) erklären ??
also nen arkane mage kommt ;D er fängt an zu caste anstürmen (dürftest ja noch nicht im kampf sein) dan in die beserker haltung und wen er blinkt abfangen wen er seinen pyro schiest gibts so nen geile deff haltung mit nem makro in die deffstellung und zack boom den pyro reflecken kanste auch mit arkaner schlag machen wen du siest das er schon 3x den de buff hatt dan trift sich der mage in der regel 15-17k liefe mal eben für 10k den rest kriegt doch wohl jeder hin oder ? (für frost mages gilt das hier nicht) zum thema dk ! (ich kenne krieger die laufen hin und machen das gleiche was du mir hier beschreibst)machen ihre crits fahren ihre rota und der dk is down auser dem höre ich schon von so manchen kriegern das die deff skillung die einzig ware pvp skillung is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und jetz flamt mich für meine rechtschreibung ! 
(dan seit ihr echt helden)


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (2. April 2009)

Uhh DK ist schwer zu spielen!

Genau das was kein DK zugeben will und alle nicht DK's zuspüren bekomen.

Um euch das Video zu erleuchten:
Er benutzt ein Marko das ZUFÄLLIG eine Attacke ausführt. ZUFÄLLIG!?

Nunja denkt man sich erst "Ha! son noob" aber nein er gewinnt alle Matches oO

Sorry wenns als Mimimi rüberkommt aber als Enhancer Schami kann man kein PvP mehr machen -.-


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2009)

xards schrieb:


> und jetz flamt mich für meine rechtschreibung !
> (dan seit ihr echt helden)



Genau das tue ich jetzt bzw für.... Siehe Signatur.


----------



## Anburak-G (2. April 2009)

Seit Anfang S4 kein BG mehr von innen gesehen...

Wenn ich mich allerings recht erinnere, wurde zu der Zeit ständig über Hexer genörgelt von wegn OP...

Wie schneiden die den nun ab?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nurgle² (2. April 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Genau das was kein DK zugeben will und alle nicht DK's zuspüren bekomen.
> 
> Um euch das Video zu erleuchten:
> Er benutzt ein Marko das ZUFÄLLIG eine Attacke ausführt. ZUFÄLLIG!?


ich hoffe du hast dir das video ganz angesehen?
den der dk ist nicht der einzigste der mit sonem makro ganz gut vorankommt

außerdem les dir bitte die beschreibung durch, den da steht:
_i think everyone knows that u can't play over 1700 with a /castrandom-button etc..._
ergo man kann sich damit höchstens das ehre set beschaffen fürs gute pvp set muss man sich trotzdem noch anstrengen (oder ak gehen), und ans ehre set kommt man auch einfacher da muss man nichtmal randomcasts machen


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (2. April 2009)

> außerdem les dir bitte die beschreibung durch, den da steht:
> i think everyone knows that u can't play over 1700 with a /castrandom-button etc...



Soll mir das nun sagen das PvP doch anspruchsvoll ist oO? xD




> ergo man kann sich damit höchstens das ehre set beschaffen


Außerdem gehts mir beim PvP gewiss nich darum ich ein "EPIC" Gladiteil hab sondern eher um die Überlegenheit im Kampf und diese Überlegenheit lässt sich nun per RANDOM MAKRO ausführen Ganz großes Tennis >.<


----------



## Nurgle² (2. April 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Soll mir das nun sagen das PvP doch anspruchsvoll ist oO? xD


nein nur das du lesen sollst und evtl schaltest du auch mal den grauen klumpen unter deiner schädeldecke ein, den ab einem 1700 rating (zugegeben das zieht nur in der arena) werden die gegnerischen teams etwas anspruchsvoller und kontern dich aus (bei randomcast müssen sie das nichmal da brauchst du nur pech haben).



Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Außerdem gehts mir beim PvP gewiss nich darum ich ein "EPIC" Gladiteil hab sondern eher um die Überlegenheit im Kampf und diese Überlegenheit lässt sich nun per RANDOM MAKRO ausführen Ganz großes Tennis >.<


ich verweise gern nochmal auf das von mir erwähnte paradoxon: "jeder ist jedem überlegen", wenn du nun mein rat mit der grauen masse befolgst stellst du fest, dass es einfach nicht möglich ist das du allen überlegen bist
und meines wissens (ich hab mir das video jetz nicht komplett zum 2ten mal angesehen) legt der dk keinen frostmage oder hunter

zudem sind duelle vor irgendwelchen hauptstädten gegen irgendwelche gegner von denen du nichtmal wage das equip erkennst nitcht wirklich aussagekräftig


----------



## Hannifutzi (2. April 2009)

Spiel Warhammer


----------



## Trisher (2. April 2009)

Ohne mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen zu haben, fällt mir doch direkt auf " meinen Krieger (T7.5+) " " 8k Dmg innerhalb weniger Sekunden. Direkt im Anschluss setzte er mir nen 14000er." Man sollte halt auch PvP-Gear nehmen...


----------



## nex187 (2. April 2009)

BlenD schrieb:


> ...mein glück ammm.......TÜRLICH Hunta
> 
> Der war fat genausschnell down wie der 79er WL im vorbeigehn!



Wayne?


----------



## Technocrat (2. April 2009)

Trisher schrieb:


> Ohne mir jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen zu haben, fällt mir doch direkt auf " meinen Krieger (T7.5+) " " 8k Dmg innerhalb weniger Sekunden. Direkt im Anschluss setzte er mir nen 14000er." Man sollte halt auch PvP-Gear nehmen...



Hättest Du besser gelesen. Das haben noch ein Dutzend andere sofort bemerkt und gepostet...


----------



## Blackfall234 (2. April 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Wow ist einfach ein PVE ausgelegtes Spiel und pvp is nur eine "nebenbeschäftigung" wenn du wirklich pvp spielen wilst spiel was anderes so einfach




/sign 

Ich empfehle WAR oder GW ! Für Leute die sich in alte spiele fressen können rate ich zu DAoC , abr von letzterem weiß ich nicht wie viel da noch los ist


----------



## Peter@buffed (2. April 2009)

sry ..aber weiso lässt du dich von nem dk durchs ganze bg kiten ? oO


----------



## The-Quila (2. April 2009)

pvp is doch gebalanced. und zwar so, dass man immer mit der skillung, wo man nur 1-2 knöpfe drücken muss gewinnt. wow wird halt immer mehr zum nem spiel, für das man keinen skill mehr braucht.


----------



## Tabulon (2. April 2009)

Wenn du Hordler bist, mach dir doch selber eines der pvp dinger, wenn du ally bist, tjo... for the horde


----------



## Atrocis (2. April 2009)

Hannifutzi schrieb:


> Spiel Warhammer


Die ganzen Leute, die jetz in WoW rumflamen dass se in WoW dauernd umgenietet werden sind dann auch die, die in Warhammer solo rumlaufen, und dann in den Warhammerforen rumheulen weil se dort von der bösen Ordnung/dem bösen Chaos dauernd umgenietet werden und solo gar nicht "roxx0rn" können.

Raids? WoW
Storytechnisches PvE? GW
Balanced Solo-PvP? GW
GruppenPvP / RvR? Warhammer.

Somit /sign @ Blackfall234


----------



## Thevike (2. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Es darf und kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich wenn ich mit meinen Krieger (T7.5+) rum laufe ein 3sek. Opfer eines Schurken bin oder mir von Dks als Plattenträger mir 10-16k dinger instant fangen muss. Ein Arkanmagier macht nicht son Burst Dmg dafür kitet der zu gut ohne das ich eine Chance habe ihn zu bekommen.


WoW ist schon lange Stein-Schere-Papier.
Das du keine Chance hast dich aus nem CC zu hauen (Schurke und Stunnen und so): Pech.
Das du als Warri keine Chance gegen nen Mage hast: Pech.
Das du von nem DK böse Schaden kassierst (10-16K glaube ich nicht) liegt daran, das der gut austeilt und dafür nicht ganz so viel einsteckt. Wenn du in der Zeit nicht selbst Schaden fährst: Spiel kein PvP.

Sieh es doch mal so: Caster die NICHT Blinzeln können und auf Nicht-Instant-Casts angewiesen sind haben gegen Krieger wiederum schlechtere Chancen. Das Kompensieren der Nachteile der eigenen Klasse und das Ausbauen der eigenen Vorteile nennt man Skill. Ich möchte damit nicht meinen, das PvP-Spieler "skilliger" oder was auch immer sind, sondern einfach nur, dass man für PvP eben bestimmte Spielqualitäten braucht, die man als PvE-Spieler nicht unbedingt besitzt. Ich hab da auch so meine Probleme und dennoch versuche ich zum Beispiel wenn ich gestunt oder gefeart bin erstmal Baumrinde zu aktivieren. Das ändert zwar nichts daran, dass ich 6 Sekunden Zielscheibe bin, allerdings nehme ich während dessen weniger Schaden.

Alles in allem kann man nur sagen, dass Balance im PvP ohnehin nicht möglich ist, auf Grund von Stein-Schere-Papier-Mechanismen (die man nur durch Abschaffung aller, bis auf eine Klasse beseitigen kann).

PS: T7.5 zählt gar nichts im PvP. Da zählt nur Abhärtung, und davon viel. Mit meinem neueren PvP-Eq reiß ich auch direkt mal Duelle, die ich vorher haushoch verloren hätte.


----------



## Elicios (2. April 2009)

Atrocis schrieb:


> Die ganzen Leute, die jetz in WoW rumflamen dass se in WoW dauernd umgenietet werden sind dann auch die, die in Warhammer solo rumlaufen, und dann in den Warhammerforen rumheulen weil se dort von der bösen Ordnung/dem bösen Chaos dauernd umgenietet werden und solo gar nicht "roxx0rn" können.


Amen



Atrocis schrieb:


> GruppenPvP / RvR? Warhammer.


GruppenPvP / RvR? Anderes Game-Genre! 
Sry nochmal, aber Spiele mit Autohit, ohne manuelles zielen, sind einfach nicht PvP geeignet! Wo soll da der Skill sein? Oder soll dieser etwa "in richtigen moment das richtige  drücken" sein? Wirklich nicht!


----------



## Numa (2. April 2009)

Erstmal ein Danke für die ganzen Antworten die vor allem Informationen erhielten und andere Erfahrungen. Im WoW Forum laufen doch nur noch Forumtrolle rum. 

Ich versuche es nun auch mal mit der Abhärtung ob es mir dann etwas bringt muss ich mal gucken. Zumindest ist es beim Moonkin so, dass er zwar im PvP Equip viel aushält aber keinen Schaden macht. Hab da ca. 1300Zm und mit dem normalen Set 2100. 

Danke auf jedenfall für die Antworten, hätte nicht mit so einer regen Teilnahme gerechnet.


Liebe Grüße
Feane/Forscherliga


----------



## nex187 (3. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Erstmal ein Danke für die ganzen Antworten die vor allem Informationen erhielten und andere Erfahrungen. Im WoW Forum laufen doch nur noch Forumtrolle rum.
> 
> Ich versuche es nun auch mal mit der Abhärtung ob es mir dann etwas bringt muss ich mal gucken. Zumindest ist es beim Moonkin so, dass er zwar im PvP Equip viel aushält aber keinen Schaden macht. Hab da ca. 1300Zm und mit dem normalen Set 2100.
> 
> ...




Abhärtung solltest Du ca. auf 600-700 im Blauen PVP Set kommen. Dann merkst Du schon das Du um einiges länger durchhälst. 
Epic PVP Set sind 800-900 Abhärtung drin. Je nachdem was man halt noch sockelt.

greez & Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (3. April 2009)

Lord_Defiler schrieb:


> Da haut mir doch tatsächlich ein DeffKrieger einen Schildslam für sage und schreibe 8k in die Fresse mal von der Tatsache abgesehen das er ständig meinen Schlägen und Styles ausgewichen ist.
> Wenn man sich mal vor Augen führt das ich Leder trage und er Platte und ich selbst mit Entrinnen jeden Schlag abbekommen habe. --> :/



8 K ? Aber aber mein junger Padawan; geh mal als Hexe aufs Schlachtfeld, da ist das völlig normal, auch mal 10 K reingewürgt zu bekommen ... Egal mit welchem Equip man herumläuft und die Abhärtungswertung verhindert in dem Moment nur, dass ich mit dem nächsten Crit nicht fast Instant umkippe. Und da ich im Moment auf WoW eh nicht die grosse Lust habe, (PvP *Hust*) sage ich nur "Accountpause" und Warhammer ausprobieren ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nebenbei ist zur Zeit doch tolles Wetter ...


----------



## Fluti (3. April 2009)

Du schreibst du stürmst ihn an und dann fängt er an dich zu kiten. 

Läufst ihm dann wohl die ganze Zeit normal hinter her? Macht nämlich den anschein.
Schon mal daran gedacht das ein krieger inzwischen nicht nur einmal anstürmen kann?
Schonmal an Kniesehne gedacht?
Schonmal an Klingensturm gedacht, macht ja gar nicht immun gegen slow effekte?

Du gibst hier groß an, das du zwei Chars auf Rang 9 hast. Aber bist offentsichtlich nicht in der Lage gegen eine Klasse zu gewinnen, die grad mal nur geschätzte 20% richtig spielen können. Der rest davon drückt irgendwas. Zudem ist es so einfach gegen einen DK zu gewinnen, wenn man weiß was er kann. Und dafür gibt es inzwischen genug Foren beiträge. Andernfalls fang selber einen an und lern die klasse kennen, dann wirst du auch keine Probleme mehr haben.


----------



## Heydu (3. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich ich lass hier großen Frust wegen der PvP Situation gerade. Da wir keine Amerikaner sind und uns eh niemand zuhört im Blizzard Forum, schreibe ich hier rein.
> 
> Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten.
> 
> ...



beantworte mir eine frage^^
Was passiert, wenn du schnell in def wechselst und Entwaffnen klickst, wechselst wieder in bersenker oder kampf und klickst auf Blutrausch. Was passiert dann?^^ Beantworte nur die frage


----------



## Heydu (3. April 2009)

Fluti schrieb:


> Du schreibst du stürmst ihn an und dann fängt er an dich zu kiten.
> 
> Läufst ihm dann wohl die ganze Zeit normal hinter her? Macht nämlich den anschein.
> Schon mal daran gedacht das ein krieger inzwischen nicht nur einmal anstürmen kann?
> ...



/sign
Genau, wenn du eine klasse selber spielst, und kennenlernst
dann wirst du auch seine schwächen aufdecken können ^_^


----------



## Assor (3. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Fullquote



1. Der Dk hat sich nicht mit seinem Schlag geheilt, sondern mit Petopferung (längerer CD - Pet muss halt draußen sein) und der Runenheilung (30sec CD - 10%)
2. Die Schadenspitzen die du beschreibst sind sowas von abgehoben - 14k lol. Ein Arena DK spielt mit Icy Touch und das crittet maximal für 3-4k mit Top Gear und kann nur im Normalfall zweimal hintereinander benutzt werden.
3. Wenn du dich kiten lässt, specc als Krieger PvP - egal ob Waffen oder Fury und les dir deine Talente durch. Ich meine DKs können nur in ihrer Seuchensuppe slowen, wer dadrin stehen bleibt nc.
4. 60K Honor Kills heisst NICHT das man spielen kann, sondern wie viel Zeit man investiert hat.
5. Arena Equip hilft auch wenn du es scheinbar nicht glauben willst.
6. Du scheinst ja wirklich nur T7,5 + Betrayer equipten DKs über den Weg zu laufen.
7. In der Arena laufen Krieger rum die spielen können und jedes DK Team einfach nur verdreschen ...
8. Ich spiel Resto Schami im Team mit Lock ...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (3. April 2009)

maaaaaaan dann spiel halt eine andere klasse


----------



## Fusssi (3. April 2009)

Wann lehrnt Ihr das WoW kein PvP-Spiel ist?

Blizz ist mit anderen Spielen sehr erfolgreich im E-Sport unterwegs, da wollten se mit WoW halt auch hin. Aber das is alles Unfug!!!


----------



## Tramadol (3. April 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Also als Krieger hast du momentan eh die berühmte A-Karte. Wenn man Random in ein BG geht und sich kein Heiler erbarmt, dann wird es schnell frustrierend. Richtig genial wird es allerdings dann, wenn sich ein Heiler erbarmt. Damit hab ich mich abgefunden, wobei die Änderungen im Waffenbaum zu Patch 3.1 den Krieger wieder konkurrenzfähiger werden lassen, auch wenn sich am Grundproblem der CC Anfälligkeit der Krieger nichts ändert.



Das war doch mit den Kriegern schon immer so! Solo eher nicht so bombe aber mit nem heiler im Rücken die abolute Killer Maschine

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr so rumheult es gab schon immer Klassen die andren gegenüber im vorteil waren, im gazen gleicht sich das jedoch wieder aus. Klar isses frustrierend wenn einen die schurken töten ohne das man etwas machen kann aber thats life, dafür können die hinterladen nich viel ausser im stunlock halten....


----------



## RuyLopez (3. April 2009)

"Es darf und kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich wenn ich mit meinen Krieger (T7.5+) rum laufe ein 3sek. Opfer eines Schurken bin oder mir von...."



mimimi, ist T7.5 etwa für pvp gedacht? wenn du als krieger nach 3 sek im dreck liegst kann ich nur eins sagen: l2p noobi und besorg dir pvp gear. das gleiche gilt für die ganzen stoffi heulsusen. wenn ihr nicht mehr könnt als schaden raushauen seid ihr im pvp eh völlig falsch.


----------



## Elda (3. April 2009)

Keiner hat gesagt das es balanced ist.
Ich hoffe es kommen mal ein paar dicke nerfs :>


----------



## Odinol (3. April 2009)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Ich spiele beides. Krieger auf 80 im PvP und Schurke auf 80. Und ich hasse Blizzard dafür, dass sie die Momentane Situation so belassen.
> Aber dein Text ist genau der Grund warum ich, wenn als Schurke unterwegs, ich keinen DK im Open PvP am leben lasse, sowie in jedem BG den DK focuse. Ich hasse diese Klasse! Als Warri haste genau 0% Chance. Aber als Schurke kannst du sie Gänken bis sie schwarz werden!!! und das sollen sie auch, Sie sollen ausloggen und Ihren DK löschen! Muhaha
> Und das schönste ist das 80% aller DK´s Noobs sind. Freuen sich einen ab wenn sie meinen Warri wegknallen und wundern sich dann wenn ich sie als Schurke jage und ganke! Plötzlich haben sie keinen Godmode mehr und müssen beweisen ob sie spielen können.


Rofl träumst du von warmen Eislutschern?
Als Schurke hast du 0,000 change gegen einen Dk besonders wenn er tank ist (so wie ich) auch wenn ich nur PVE Spiele hab ich manchmal lust auf PVP und metzel da gerne schurken und alles andere weg^^
Is echt lustig wie ihr euch über sowas aufregen könnt. 
Wenn ich PVP spielen wollt dann spielt ein anderes spiel!!
PS: Palas sind noch mehr OP als DK's


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. April 2009)

Odinol schrieb:


> Wenn ich PVP spielen wollt dann spielt ein anderes spiel!!



Oder einfach in der Gruppe zusammenspielen wie es gedacht ist, dann macht es auch gleich Mehr Spaß, so mit Heilern die auch Heilen und Tanks als Flaggen träger und Schurken die die Heiler beschützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tante V (3. April 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Wann lehrnt Ihr das WoW kein PvP-Spiel ist?



/sign

wegen euch PvP-heulsusen wurde doch erst alles verpfuscht.


----------



## Shadoweffect (3. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Deswegen spiel ich in einem PvE Spiel wie WoW kein PvP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW ist kein PvE sondern ein PvE+PvP-Spiel.
Das solltet ihr mal lernen. WoW als reines PvE-Spiel existierte afaik nur in der Beta um 2005 ruml.



> Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten.



Schurke und Arkan Magier sind im Moment sehr schwache Klassen was PvP angeht. 

Nochmal @ TE: Du verlierst mit t7,5 als Prot gegen Rogues? Unglaublich. Wusste nicht mal dass das geht.


----------



## Shaggie (3. April 2009)

> NEIN ich werde 100% nie einen Dk spielen oder ihn auch nur mal testen, da ich diese Klasse nicht mag und ich meine Classic Figuren (Druide, Krieger, Magier) stets treu bleibe. 16 von 20 Spielern sind im Durchschnitt Dk im Bg. *Muss denn jeder seinen stolz verlieren? *



hahaha  was hat das denn mit Stolz zu tun? Ich glaube du steigerst dich da zu sehr rein.


----------



## Vizard (3. April 2009)

Ich binn immernoch der Meinung das man PvP und PvE trennen sollte.
Das heist wenn man einen PvP kampf betritt oder ein BG bzw. Arena werden die entsprechenden Werte der Fähigkeiten fürs PvP geladen wenn man es wieder verlässt werden die Werte fürs PvE geladen sollte eigentlich kein großes Problem sein.
Und so wie Blizzard die Klassen Balanced naja .....

A: Hey Guys. We need to Balance some Classes what schould we do?
B: Öhm dont ask me!!!
C: Wait Guys i got an idea.
A: What is it? Tell us....
C: Just let us press the Random Balance Button.
A: WOW great idea.
B: You are just the best!!! You saved our Day.

Die sollten sich mal echt etwas mehr mühe geben im PvP sowie auch im PvE.

MfG Vizard


----------



## hellspy (3. April 2009)

mimimi...werde in PvE Klamotten umgahaun...mimimi


----------



## Fabi_an (3. April 2009)

Also ich denke, das Anliegen des TEs wäre wohl geklärt.
Ich will aber noch hinzufügen, dass ich denke, dass man seit Wotlk
mehr "Skill" in den BGs braucht, als für die Instanzen oder Raids.

Deswegen mach ich seit kurzem, als ehemals überzeugter PvEler,
lieber PVP. Das fordert viel mehr, also stupides "weg- AoEn".


----------



## Drossomar (3. April 2009)

Mal ein paar Tips:

1. Besorg dir das blaue pvp craft set wenn du nichts besseres auftreiben kannst und sammel die Ehre für das blaue Hasserfüllte Gladiator Set (oder kaufs wenn du nicht weißt wohin mit den Emblemen der Ehre).
2. Schau dir mal die Fähigkeiten deines Chars an die du im pve immer für nutzlos gehalten hast, viele von denen machen im pvp Sinn.
3. Praxis - Ist am Anfang immer etwas deprimierend umgetreten zu werden, aber mit der Zeit kriegst du raus welche Klassen man wie am besten kontert und wo man sich vielleicht 1on1 besser fernhält - die pve Boss Rota wird dich im bg nicht weiterbringen - Anpassung an Situation und Gegner sind hier die Zauberworte
4. Such dir sofort auf dem bg nen Heiler, renn dem hinterher und fang alle Gegner ab die ihn angreifen. Der wird sehr dankbar sein und dich zu jeder Gelegenheit heilen, dann klappts auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (3. April 2009)

So extra angemeldet und möchte mich auch ma zu Wort melden. Ich spiele selbst auch Schurke.

Fakt is:
Schurke kann stunn.. du läufst zu einem Hexer.. fieser trick, verstümmeln, autohit oder gift drauf, nierenhied..verstümmeln verstümmeln ausweiden.. da ich wirklich nich imba equip habe, wird da ein guter Hexer noch nicht liegen. Blenden ! Vanish ! und alles von vorne.

So, das wären (ohne das der gegner was macht wie zb insignie) 30 sek stun..klingt richtig imba.

Aber..was bringt einem solche stunn möglichkeiten, wenn man nicht mit umgehn kann. Oder was bringt einem das, wenn der Gegner sich mit PVP beschäftigt und weiß was der andere Spieler machen wird bzw was wann benutzt. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, kann PVP einfach nichts werden.
Hexer kann ein schön im Fear halten..
Mage kitet schön..
DK kommt auch immer an dich ran..
Pala haut sein Hammer raus.. usw usw usw

Was ich sagen will:
Jede Klasse kann geile Sachen. Entweder man kann es umsetzen..oder eben nich. So schmeiß ich schonmal Entrinnen an wenn Pala auf mich zu kommt.. damit ich im Stunn nich verrecke. Wenn man mit Krieger nich spielen kann und 0 Abhärtung hat und 12k Arkanschlag reinkriegt..selbst schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mimimi mfg Rooti


----------



## Fluti (3. April 2009)

Fabi_an schrieb:


> Also ich denke, das Anliegen des TEs wäre wohl geklärt.
> Ich will aber noch hinzufügen, dass ich denke, dass man seit Wotlk
> mehr "Skill" in den BGs braucht, als für die Instanzen oder Raids.
> 
> ...



Also entweder hast du vergessen "Ironie on" - "ironie off" zu schreiben oder es ist dein voller ernst.

Skill im PvP? Seid WotLK braucht man sicherlich keinen skill mehr. Die hälfte der klassen sind alles nur noch typische FaceRoll klassen nichts anderes mehr. Wie z.B. der DK es gibt keine Fähigkeit die man falsch einsetzen kann, einfach irgendwas drücken und fertig.

Hab da mal nen nettes Video gesehn. DK und Mage haben ein einziges Makro und spamen dies die ganze zeit. In diesem makro sind alle instant Fähigkeiten drin. Allein mit diesem Makro haun die alles und jeden einfach nur so um. Skill brauchte man in pre BC und noch ein wenig in BC. Da musste man noch wissen welche Fähigkeit man nun gegen welche klasse einsetzt, jetzt drückt jeder nur noch irgendwas.


----------



## cânnâ (3. April 2009)

selber schuld pve eqip hat im pvp nix zu suchen xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (3. April 2009)

Fluti schrieb:


> Also entweder hast du vergessen "Ironie on" - "ironie off" zu schreiben oder es ist dein voller erns
> 
> Skill im PvP? Seid WotLK braucht man sicherlich keinen skill mehr. Die hälfte der klassen sind alles nur noch typische FaceRoll klassen nichts anderes mehr. Wie z.B. der DK es gibt keine Fähigkeit die man falsch einsetzen kann, einfach irgendwas drücken und fertig.



..wenn ich mim DK BG mache, dann gitbs da auch nichts anderes als Eisige Berühung, Seuchenstoß, Geißelstoß, Auslöschen, Todesgriff, Todesstoß, Strangulieren, Gargoyle, Todesmantel, Eisketten, AntimagieHülle, Eiserne Gegenwehr, Gedankenfrost... /ironie off?

Packs alles in 1 ! Makro für PvP .. hf xD

ich bin einfach der Meinung, man kriegt mit jeder Klasse was hin, wenn man weiß wie und den Feind kennt ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. April 2009)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Oder einfach in der Gruppe zusammenspielen wie es gedacht ist, dann macht es auch gleich Mehr Spaß, so mit Heilern die auch Heilen und Tanks als Flaggen träger und Schurken die die Heiler beschützen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klingt verdammt logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mangels Verständnis für die Abläufe im BG rennen viele einfach irgendeinem Spieler der gegenerisch Fraktion nach und versuchen ihn niederzustrecken. Das ganze gespickt mit PvE-Ausrüstung und nicht so recht ausgereizter Tastenakrobatik, gehts halt meist in die Hose. Letztere beiden Punkte treffen auch auf mich zu. Als reiner PvE-Tank bin ich mit dem Gehüpfe noch net so recht vertraut und bestaune die guten PvPler um mich rum, *bäm* von links eins auf die Mütze und *zack* von rechts gegens Schienbein. Dicke Tauren springen wie Gazellen.

Mein persönliches Fazit daher... ich gehe nur ganz selten, wenn ich GANZ viel Lust hab in nen BG. Und da ich mir der Schwächen meinerseits und Stärken gegnerischerseits bewusst bin, brauch ich auch kein eigenen Mimi-Threat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (3. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Es darf und kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich wenn ich mit meinen Krieger (T7.5+) rum laufe



Da ist dein Problem, du bist Krieger.

Btw, 900? Gehst du als Tank ins BG?


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. April 2009)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Klingt verdammt logisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Gruppe kann man auch gut im PvE Equip losziehen, wenn man dann allerdings auf eine zusammenspielende Gruppe im PvP Equip trifft (kommt aber selten vor) hat man natürlich die arschkarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (3. April 2009)

Shadoweffect schrieb:


> Das solltet ihr mal lernen. WoW als reines PvE-Spiel existierte afaik nur in der Beta um 2005 ruml.



Ja PvP war schon immer da, aber das meinte ich auch nicht.

Wann war PvP in WoW denn mal ausgeglichen? Und auch zu classic sag ich nur "Stoffi trifft Schurke ---> wtf ---> aua ---> alle Fähigkeiten mit denen man sich aus nem stun oder bash befreien kann + entsprechende items ---> shit immer noch handlungsunfähig ---> tot!"

mfg


----------



## lulas (3. April 2009)

hhm du machst da was total falsch mit t-teilen bist du nunmal opfer von pvp-spielern. in dem sinne bleib beim pve und übe mal an grün equipten fürs pvp und nimm nciht gleich die gladi's.


----------



## PimpGun (3. April 2009)

Also wenn du dich als krieger von nem arcmage kiten lässt /delete acc

Und abhärtung ist auch ne lösung, ich denke mal jede klasse frisst mit pve gear einfach zu viel schaden.


----------



## Mardoo (3. April 2009)

wer im PvE Gear PvP macht is eh irgendwie hängen geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (3. April 2009)

Das is halt auch schrott wieso brauch man extra PvP teile um ein wenig in WS spaß zu haben (beispielsweise) 
da wars doch in classic viel toller t3 = Feldmarschall da konnte auch zwischen den raids was unternehmen...

Nu muss jeder der beides einiegermaßen meistern möchte 10 stunden tag dafür aufwenden


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (3. April 2009)

Axas-Kyoshi schrieb:


> Das is halt auch schrott wieso brauch man extra PvP teile um ein wenig in WS spaß zu haben (beispielsweise)
> da wars doch in classic viel toller t3 = Feldmarschall da konnte auch zwischen den raids was unternehmen...
> 
> Nu muss jeder der beides einiegermaßen meistern möchte 10 stunden tag dafür aufwenden



Naja das PvP Set für die 25er Marken ist doch nicht schlecht... die quellen eh über und sind für WS ausreichend oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (3. April 2009)

ich hab mir die ganzen Antworten nich durch gelesen, hät aber nen paar Tricks auf lager, die vll nicht ganz fair sind, dir aber zum Sieg verhelfen, was ja scheinbar dein Ziel ist.

Trick 1: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=5634 billig in den Mats, Rezept vll nicht so billig, wirkt aber gut und wird dir mit deinem Krieger auf jeden helfen
Trick 2: Eigentlich schon Standart, ich post es trotzdem: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42123
Trick 3: Such dir nen Heiler, mit dem du PvP machen kannst, beim Krieger bietet sich nen Heilpaladin an
Trick 4: Ich hab dich noch nie spielen sehn, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen, ob du "gut spielst" oder nicht. Vll suchst du dir jemanden gegen den du Duelle machen kannst, dass übt nochmal zusätzlich und du kannst du Kniffe und Tricks ausdenken.

Ein Tip noch, wenn du mit nem Krieger gegen nen Schurken kämpfst, halt immer Verwunden und Durchdringendes Heulen/Kniesehne auf ihm Aktiv, außerdem solltest du dann mit Schild und Onehand in die Deffstance wechseln und Schildblock möglichst Aktiv halten. Gegen Mages hilft btw Spellreflection

Solltest du das schon alles soweit machen will ich nichts gesagt haben.


----------



## Totebone (3. April 2009)

Ich weis net was ihr alle heult..... ab 800 Abh kann man Schurken nur noch auslachen....
Und Mages muss man nur nen Silence reinwürgen dann heulen sie auch nur noch rum.
Und Dk's und Pala's ..... auch ab 800 Abh nur nochn Witz...
Wer mit PvE equip aufs BG geht muss sich net wundern...


----------



## roccy (3. April 2009)

Also halle erstmal

wenn du als T7.5 worri von einem schurken umgehauen wirst liegt es in erster linie an deinem Equip! abhärtung wurde nicht ohne grund eingeführt sonst würde jeder mit pve sachen pvp machen. also überleg dir erstmal bevor du hier rumheulst, ob es vllt mit dir was zu tun haben könnte!


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. April 2009)

AttontheLightbringer schrieb:


> ich hab mir die ganzen Antworten nich durch gelesen, hät aber nen ...


glaub ich gern, sonst hättest du dir die Mühe nicht gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach acht Seiten kritischer Meinungsäusserung(*) liest auch der TE ganz sicher nicht mehr mit.

 (*ich nenne es mal nicht Flames, da der TE ja lautstark rumgepoltert hat über die ganzen bösen anderen Klassen ohne auch nur ansatzweise Nachholbedarf bei sich selber zu erfragen)


----------



## T2roon (3. April 2009)

spar Dir deinen Energie...es nützt nix sich über was aufzuregen was man nicht ändern kann.


----------



## Totebone (4. April 2009)

Karakaya schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage an den TE, hast schonma PvP mit nem Shadowpriester gemacht? Nein? Also dann würde ich nicht mekern das du gegen 3 klassen verlierst!!



Wer Shadow im PvP macht is selber schuld ^^ Diszi oder nachhause fahren


----------



## Nonsinn (4. April 2009)

14000 crit? Im PvP? Lächerlich!

Und das du 2x Rang 9 erreicht hast zeugt nicht von Skill, sondern von ner Menge Zeit.


----------



## ReWahn (4. April 2009)

Karakaya schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage an den TE, hast schonma PvP mit nem Shadowpriester gemacht? Nein? Also dann würde ich nicht mekern das du gegen 3 klassen verlierst!!



Priester kann auf disc umspeccen und ist da ein prima heiler mit vielen möglichkeiten...
Der Krieger ist mittlerweile im pvp kein ernstzunehmender gegner mehr. der dmg hinkt hoffnungsos hinter dem der anderen melees, die anfälligkeit gegen ccs ist grösser als bei jeder anderen klasse, der kriger ist alseinzige klasse zu 100% vom Rüstungswert der Gegner abhängig... Andere Meees haben entweder krassen selfheal oder heftigen stuns, palas sogar beides... krieger hat nichts davon...


----------



## Shadoweffect (4. April 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Priester kann auf disc umspeccen und ist da ein prima heiler mit vielen möglichkeiten...
> Der Krieger ist mittlerweile im pvp kein ernstzunehmender gegner mehr. der dmg hinkt hoffnungsos hinter dem der anderen melees, die anfälligkeit gegen ccs ist grösser als bei jeder anderen klasse, der kriger ist alseinzige klasse zu 100% vom Rüstungswert der Gegner abhängig... Andere Meees haben entweder krassen selfheal oder heftigen stuns, palas sogar beides... krieger hat nichts davon...



Priester ist nur gering verbreiteter als Krieger.


----------



## Mixo (4. April 2009)

mhh kann das problem vom TE gut verstehen...

heute ma wieder so tolle bgs man rennt selber mit ca. 800 abhärtung rum und wird von huntern einfach nur dank tnt totgeprocct... jede verdammte klasse kann imo slowen das suckt scho mehr als alles andere...
dazu palas die mal des märtyras mal eben für 7-8k criten lassen, eulen mit 12k starfire sind auch keine seltenheit...
da hilft auch abhärtung nen scheiß wenn man mit 2 hits down iss... oda alles auf ausdauer sockeln und auf 24k hp kommen dann iss man nen 3 hit...

naja war denke ich zu bc schon so... nur konnte da noch net jeder xy user jedes epic fix looten gehen wie es derzeit der fall ist. und daran wird blizzard wohl auch mit uldur nichts ändern.

somit hast tolle palas rumrennen die ihre stuns auf range abfeuern können (kann der schurke net) und halt hunter die explosive schüsse durchballern was nur geht...

sorry 1 tasten pvp ist wow leider geworden. von daher kann man es getrost scheiße und total unangebracht in wow ansehen. ganz selten hat man mal halbwegs ausgeglichene kämpfe. Entweder man rotzt nen stoffie als schurke in 3 sek um oder wird vom herrannahenden DK bzw pala in 3 sekunden umgehauen oda hunter wie ihr wollt...

das ganze pvp in wow ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.... da wünscht man sich echt classic zurück wo noch nicht jeder alles konnte wie die andere klasse... Schurken vanish fürn arsch kannst nur noch zum angriff usen um wegzukommen höchstens wenn gegner im blind oda stun ist. sonst canceld es eh heute mal wieder den ganzen tag.

vom ausweichen merk ich auch kaum etwas da weichen druiden, hunter und krieger besser aus das ist einfach nur noch lächerlich. Schockwave stun olol. Eisrüstung die bei jedem meele hit slowed. Feuer mages die Verlangsamen casten etc.

najo irgendwann kommt sicher die wachablöse.


----------



## l33r0y (4. April 2009)

Paladine und Dk's (spiele selbst einen) sind im Moment ein wenig übersteuert, das stimmt schon. Allerdings wird der Dk mit 3.1 in der defense arg generft, was das umnieten erleichten wird. 

@ Mixo: Du spielst einen Schurken, oder? Der Vanish Bug ist z.Z. echt ein wenig nerfraubend aber hilflos sind sie allemal nicht.

Man kann in einem Spiel, in dem es keine PvP/PvE getrennten Skillbäume gibt, einfach nicht zu 100% Ballancen wie zb. bei Starcraft. Somit wird es immer vorkommen das 1-2 Klassen für ein paar Monate mehr reissen können wie andere. Was meint ihr was passieren würde, wenn Schneesturm die Classicballance (wie sie ja fast alle fordern) wieder herstellen wird. Druiden? Heal oder Opfer! Paladine? no comment! Hexer? OP! Früher waren es die Hexer die dominiert haben. Zu BC waren es die Weglaufdruiden (hihi gehörte dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Zeitweise waren Schurken unbesiegbar. Jetzt sind es die Todesritter und Paladine. Morgen vlt der Schamane und Übermorgen der Priester. Rumweinen hilft dabei überhaupt nicht. Entweder man nimmt das, sich wechselnde, Schere-Stein-Papier-Prinzip hin, oder aber man widmet sich dem Pve bzw such sich ein anderes Spiel.


----------



## Mixaria (4. April 2009)

mhh also ich spiel zwar n healschami und bin echt kein pvp wunderkind, aber muss meinem liebsten hier doch ma recht geben....
man is schön im bg.... und alles slowt...mages kloppen einen instant oder im 2shot wech.... alles stunnt... 

gut slowen kann ich theoretisch auch...(in der praxis mangelt es mir da an übung ^^) aber warum kann mich jede 2. klasse irgendwie festhalten??

n dk in der arena is auch n spass für sich, egal mit welcher combo... hat man dk samt ghul am arsch, der holt noch schön lockerflockig sein fliegsingspet raus... zack is det 2vs2 zum 4vs2 geworden... und dann isser (durch mehr glück als skill bei mir ^^) tot.... und steht als ghul wieder da! bäm doch noch gewonnen. 

toll.

macht ganz viel spass...

ich hab auchn dk angefangen (primafarmchar und super alchi ^^) und ich kann den net wirklich spielen... drei oder 4 tasten am drücken oder auch nur wild auf die tastatur hämmern, und trotzdem fallen meine gegner um und röcheln im staube azeroths ihr leben aus... find ich komisch wenn ich mit meinem schami vorher ziemlich lange gebraucht hab den halbwegs vernünftig zu spielen

was das balancing von "früher" angeht kann ich nix zu sagen, aber:

es KOTZT mich an das jede klasse mittlerweile alles kann!
es KOTZT mich an des jeder kacknoob random naxx cleart und lilafunkelnd für low rumrennt (ey ich war früher so neidisch wenn einer im full t6 vor mir stand, heute hat jeder det 7,5 voll!)
und es KOTZT mich an, dass auch mit dem neuen patch wahrscheinlich keine aussicht auf besserung besteht!!

und wisst ihr was das schlimmste daran is? egal wie viele rpgs man anfängt weil wow einem zum hals raushängt... man kommt doch immer wieder darauf zurück!

ergo wird blizz des ganze rumgeheule schön ignorieren und weiter lecker den casual player supporten.... weil sonst gibts ja noch mehr geheule :S

so long


----------



## l33r0y (4. April 2009)

Mixaria schrieb:


> es KOTZT mich an des jeder kacknoob random naxx cleart und lilafunkelnd für low rumrennt (ey ich war früher so neidisch wenn einer im full t6 vor mir stand, heute hat jeder det 7,5 voll!)
> und es KOTZT mich an, dass auch mit dem neuen patch wahrscheinlich keine aussicht auf besserung besteht!!



Nun, du darfst t6 nicht mit t7,5 vergleichen. Neues Addon = Resett, also kannst du t7 mit t4 aus Karazhan vergleichen. Kara war zwar nicht soo schnell abgefarmt wie Naxx aber man muss auch bedenken das viele Spieler diese Instanz ZUMINDEST aus Videos/Guides etc. kennen, ganz zu schweigen von denen, die es schon zu Classic gecleart haben. Ulduar wird das ganze auflockern wie es ssc/bwl gemacht hat und die t9 Instanz wird nur für gute Gilden Farmstatus werden. 
Ich bin guter Hoffnung das t10 eine haarige Angelegenheit wird und erst kurz vor dem nächsten Addon für die Masse "gekeult" wird.


----------



## Rayman77 (4. April 2009)

PVP MACH DAS PVE SPIEL KAPUTT

nur wiel so ein paar unwichtige personen rumflamen werden spells geändert um sie besser für pvp zu machen aba niemand denkt ans pve so werden viele klasse bezüglich dem pve genervt und machen weniger dmg nur damit sieh im pvp bessre chancen haben können (op)


----------



## l33r0y (4. April 2009)

Rayman77 schrieb:


> PVP MACH DAS PVE SPIEL KAPUTT
> 
> nur wiel so ein paar unwichtige personen rumflamen werden spells geändert um sie besser für pvp zu machen aba niemand denkt ans pve so werden viele klasse bezüglich dem pve genervt und machen weniger dmg nur damit sieh im pvp bessre chancen haben können (op)



Nun, man könnte natürlich auch sagen PvE macht PvP kaputt. Da alle Klassen nun bomben können und cc haben. 
Im Endeffekt ist es, wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, die fehlende Trennung der Skillungen. Hätte man von Anfang an PvP und PvE Skillbäume voneinander getrennt, hätten wir heute eine ballance.
Hätte, könnte, währe.. es ist nunmal nicht so, deswegen müssen wir das ständige nerfen und buffen verschiedener Klassen hinnehmen. Ob's nun schmeckt oder nicht.


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. April 2009)

hat sich schonmal wer gefragt wie sich en baum ohne pvp ausrüstung fühlt?? ok ich gehe davon aus, dass ich net die ganze zeit mich heilen möchte, sondern andere. Aber ranziehn 1hot, 50% life weg, 1ne heilendeberührung (1sek castzeit) 30% life,... hmm hot tick -> tot


wtf...

Da lass ich mich doch lieber durch die gegend fearn und habe en manasaugendes pet am arsch, habe dafür aber auch ein hauch von einer chance meine insignie zu nutzen, flüche zu dispellen, zu hotten und ausser range zu laufen.

Warum  geht das spiel in so eine doofe Richtung? Ich hab auch einen dk auf 75 und ich muss sagen der spielt sich echt flott (vom kampfsystem her). Dass der Rouge schon immer schnell gespielt werden musste, ist bekannt und daher nix für Tastaturkrüppel... aber müssen den alle klassen instant werden? Ich hab son bissel das gefühl es geht nur noch um burst... die klassen werden darauf getrimmt. Früher haben kämpfe echt lange gedauert. Ich erinnere mich an eine begegnung im AV zu classic zeiten:

ich: Hunter
mein Freund der Priester

Unsere gegner: Warlock, Schamanen heiler...

nach 5 minuten kampf waren wir doch soweit gekommen, das mein Priester oom im dreck lag der schami den taktischen rückzug nam und der lock mich noch mit den dots wegbrätzte, als ich versuchte ebenfalls das weite zu suchen... war echt ne nette begegnung...


----------



## l33r0y (4. April 2009)

> hat sich schonmal wer gefragt wie sich en baum ohne pvp ausrüstung fühlt??(..)



Ich persönlich habe leichte Schwierigkeiten mit 'nem Heildruiden. Vor allem wenn ein dd bei ihm ist und darum geht es nunmal in einem mmo..Teamwork. Du kannst auch nicht wirklich erwarten als Heiler im one on one "viel" zu reissen. Wenn du im Bg oder in der Arena deine Partner (und dich) gut heilst, deine Partner dafür sorgen das man dich so gut es geht in Ruhe lässt (cc, slow, etc.) dann wird der Kampf höchstwarscheinlich für Euch ein Sieg. Leider ist Teamwork ein Fremdwort in random Bg's deswegen kann ich dir nur an's Herz legen eine gute Stamm zu suchen.


----------



## fataly (4. April 2009)

Mixaria schrieb:


> mhh also ich spiel zwar n healschami und bin echt kein pvp wunderkind, aber muss meinem liebsten hier doch ma recht geben....
> man is schön im bg.... und alles slowt...mages kloppen einen instant oder im 2shot wech.... alles stunnt...
> 
> gut slowen kann ich theoretisch auch...(in der praxis mangelt es mir da an übung ^^) aber warum kann mich jede 2. klasse irgendwie festhalten??
> ...



ich hab auch nen healschami und muss dir wiedersprechen, was sollen den unsere lieben nahkämpfer sonst noch machen außer slowen? die als geisterwolf mit 40% speed frei durch die gegend laufen lassen? wenn dich mages mit 2 shots wech kloppen dann besorg dir ne pvp rüssi, unterbrich die casts von denen und stell dein erdungstotem klug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du wirst sehen, solo wird dich mit entsprechender ausrüstung keiner ( bzw. kaum) egklopen, nichtmal mit wasserschild (für kritische situationen oder bevor die cd´s deines gegenüber weg sind erdschild dann kannst getrost wasserschild nehmen und gehst nichtmal oom dabei) aber dafür müsste man sich ja fast schon mit pvp und anderen klassen befassen...

so heult man lieber im forum rum wie scheiße pvp nicht ist... hey lasst es doch einfach


----------



## JP_1018 (4. April 2009)

Ich hab mir die kommentare über mir nicht durchgelesen weils zu 90% eh nur flames sein werden, deshalb sry wenn ich hier was doppelposte

Mir kommts so vor wie wenn Blizz das pvp nicht mehr nach jeder kann jeden besiegen ausrichtet sonder nach schere stein papier, mein schami hat z. B. gegen Schurken keine Chance, DKs verputz ich aber zum frühstück... und mit meinem Hunter verhält es sich ähnlich, Schurken und Stoffis hau ich teilweise mit dem autoshot weg, aber wenn da mal n dicker krieger kommt mit insignie den ich dann nimma auf range bringe weil er immer dann wenn ich weit genug weg bin charged, hab ich eigentlich immer das nachsehen...


----------



## Fren (4. April 2009)

Kahadan schrieb:


> ´N bisschen übertrieben der Schaden oder?
> Als Ele Schamane im PvE Gear bekomme ich weniger ab ...
> 
> B2T.: Schurken finde ich wirklich grade ein bisschen stark, bekomme gegen die max. drei Zauber raus (bei first Hit von mir),
> ...





Todesritter profitiert irgentwie nicht so richtig von Ausrüstung wie andere Klassen ? Schau dir ein Pala lvl 80 an !!!!
Kein inti,5 mal schlagen und pala ist mana los.
Ich finde von vorne rein den dk zu stark,aber das würd hoffendlich wieder wenn blizz mal die Augen auf macht und sieht das 67% Todesritter sind.
Naja,mal abwarten wenn der Patch da ist


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Es darf und kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich wenn ich mit meinen Krieger (T7.5+) rum laufe ein 3sek. Opfer eines Schurken bin oder mir


Ich glaube mehr muss ich dazu nicht mehr sagen.

Get some Resilence! Es gibt nicht ohne Grund PvE und PvP Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abhärtung ist in WotLK wichtiger geworden als alles andere. Ohne 600 Resi bist überall ein Opfer was PvP angeht.


MfG!


----------



## warlord118 (4. April 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> nicht nur als krieger ....
> 
> als schurke ist es atm bei dk's so als wenn mann mit warmen,labbeligen fischstäbchen gegen einen panzerschrank hauen würde ...



da kann ich nur eins sagen l2p! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nichmal 5% der dk können gegen den rogue (mangels skill) was ausrichten!!


----------



## plopp123 (4. April 2009)

Trojka schrieb:


> Ich rege mich gar ned mehr auf über die ganze pvp balance, daher betreib ich auch nur pve.



Tja...kann ich nur bestätigen. Vor 80 war mein Hexer PvP-"GOTT"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber jetzt ister da ein Opfer ohnesgleichen.
Wen Blizz wie vor einigen KOmmentaren erwähnt ein "Scere-STein_Papier system" machen wollte, ist es eher ein "Schere-Schere-Schere-PApier-Papier-Papier-Papier-Papier-Papier-Papier"-System.
Obwohl mir PvP sehr viel SPaß gemacht hat muss ich jetzt eben PvE machen.
Und wenn ich PvP macht hilft "Schere-Stein-PApier" nichts, da  brauch ich eher "Echat - Staim- Schalosch" (wie immer man das auch schreibt)


----------



## Nebola (4. April 2009)

Fochi schrieb:


> LookZ like a Troll!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da hast du Recht auch Ich als Pala, lache Dks ehr aus, also von Op sehe ich da gar nex, 85% der Dks im Bg können ihre Klasse gerade mit WASD Steuern die Restlichen 15% sind entweder gut oder Afk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin Tank aber das hat nicht wirklich was zu sagen gegen andere Klassen, gut Magier Kiten mich nicht aber sie Critten dich tot ^^ das der Nachteil, aber Dks sind so Op wie nen 39 Hunter im 70 Bg.


----------



## EisblockError (4. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Es darf und kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich wenn ich mit meinen Krieger (T7.5+) rum laufe ein 3sek. Opfer eines Schurken bin oder mir von Dks als Plattenträger mir 10-16k dinger instant fangen muss. Ein Arkanmagier macht nicht son Burst Dmg dafür kitet der zu gut ohne das ich eine Chance habe ihn zu bekommen.





1. Es gibt auch PvP Sets, da ist Abhärtung und mehr Ausdauer drauf...
2. Wie bitte das? in 3 sec ist ja nichtmal ein Mage down


----------



## Kamaji (4. April 2009)

Mimimi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin stolz auf meinen DK, ganz einfach weil ich mich zu den besten zählen kann.

Lass das PvP ne Weile ruhen und hoffe auf einen DK-nerf


----------



## Visssion (4. April 2009)

ja ich halte pvp auch für kacke im moment, deswegen raide ich nur, wobei dort aber wieder ein problem besteht, da ich den kompletten content an einem tag cleare ^^

naja mal sehen wies mit ulduar wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (4. April 2009)

mimimi ?


----------



## Gnorfal (4. April 2009)

> und wisst ihr was das schlimmste daran is? egal wie viele rpgs man anfängt weil wow einem zum hals raushängt... *man kommt doch immer wieder darauf zurück!
> *ergo wird blizz des ganze rumgeheule schön ignorieren und weiter lecker den casual player supporten.... weil sonst gibts ja noch mehr geheule :S


und damit bist du ein Casual wow-spieler und kotzt dich lt. deinem post selber an^^


----------



## Melih (4. April 2009)

Stimmt schon das Dks ein wenig owerpowert sind, aber nach den patch notes zu urteilen wird Unheilig nicht so dramatisch generft wie Frost

btw: Mit mein Dk hau ich auch fast alles weg auser s5 Bms und s5 Hexer, und mein Dk ist level 76 ....


----------



## nirvanager1 (4. April 2009)

krieger und hunter hatten ihre zeit bei s3 und s4....jetzt haben dks , rogue und mage eben vorteile bze können bessere setups machen...hab mit mein hunter auch pvp aufghört weil balancing mir ned gfällt bzw weil ich frustriert war dass ich als mm nima lange überleb in arena und ich ned umskillen will...darum pvp links liegen lassen und pve machen wie ich


----------



## Kaamon (4. April 2009)

Leute hört doch am besten auf zu zocken. Ihr werdet bzw. seid doch alle schon komplett wahnsinnig!!!


----------



## Müllermilch (4. April 2009)

Ärgert euch doch nich drüber......PvP kannste in WoW vergessen,spielt PvE,wobei mir das früher auch besser gefallen hat......Mein Acc ist atm sowieso gefrostet und ich werd ihn erst wieder mit dem neuen Patch aktivieren......Die sollen Ruhig merken das ihr Spiel im moment nicht grade super ist :-)


----------



## Taraban (4. April 2009)

habs hier nur überflogen.. ok vorne weg bei uns sind die bg´s so gut wie tot.. zum einen gibts keine klasse die über jeder anderen steht bzw deren überlegen ist.. krieger vs dk, was soll ich zu sagen.. spiele selber nen def krieger und mich hat auch schon mal nen dk vom pferd gezogen.. der haute mir in dem kampf knappe 4k leben runter danach lag er am boden und das ohne das mein krieger irgend ein pvp equipt an hatte.. umgedreht hatte ich das allerdings auch schon.. denke mal ein bisschen glück ist auch bei..

ach und blizzard hat gewiss nicht ne vorliebe für horde oder für allis *g* das sind deren "kinder" und beide werden gleich behandelt.. bei uns (früher) wo noch was los war im pvp und auf den schlachtfeldern siegte zu 90% die horde..

das nur von meiner seite dazu..

lets play

player von Taraban


----------



## Aschator1 (4. April 2009)

Ich kann die ganze aufregung nicht verstehen .

Als Warri selbst wenn es alle leugnen kann ,wenn man seine Klasse gut spielt ,man einen Dk besiegen.

Ich spiele einen 80 Magier und wenn ich mich daran erinnere wie ich mit meinen halb Epic Gear das erste Mal im Bg war .

Ich ritt auf die Mine zu sehe einen Warri auf mich zukommen ,dann

Charge

Ich blinke

Abfangen, 8000Blutdurst,Gottweiswiehoch Wirbelwind und einen Autohit ich lag mit meinen 15k hp im DRECK.

Ich sag mal so jeder Warri der weint , dass seine Klasse im PvP nichts nützt hat keine Ahnung von seiner Klasse !!!

Denn wenn ihr euch mal die Patchnotes vom Warri für 3.1 anschaut würdet , würdet ihr sehen wie op IHR werdet !!!

Alle 8 secs Sturmangriff (mit glype) danach sofort nen 100% Ms Crit , da kommt nie mehr ein Healer oder Mage von euch weg .

Es tut mir ehrlich Leid aber wer mir schildert ,dass er mit seiner Klasse überhaupt keine Chance in Arena hat kann sie einfach im PvP nicht spielen.

Ich habe auch eine Eule und wenn man Wirbeln und Wucherwurzeln gut setzt,kann man was reißen.

Also setzt euch bitte erst mit Patchnotes und mit eurer Klasse an sich auseinander ,denn EURE Klasse könnte (so wie nun bei dem warri) die nächste op arena/bg klasse werden.

Ps: Man kann nicht verlangen als 0815 Pve Warri einen vll langspielenden PvP Dk zu zerlegen.Die Arenasets sehen halt aus wie blaues lvl 70 gear .



So das war´s fürs erste!

So far Aschator


----------



## Calexico (4. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Eben erst passiert ich war im Bg und sah 5 von den Dks (die meiner Meinung nach nur Leute spielen die nichtmal Tetris LvL2 erreichen und sonst nicht spielen können). Ich griff wie immer einen an der mir im Weg war und dieses Mal war es ein Todesritter. Ich Stürm ihn an- das wars auch schon. Der kitet mich durch das ganze Bg und macht aus ner Entfernung erstmal 8k Dmg innerhalb weniger Sekunden. Direkt im Anschluss setzte er mir nen 14000er. Meinen ersten Schlag der Mal gerade für sagenhafte 900 einschlug war alles was ich machen konnte.




lol bist du nackt herum gelaufen?

also ich spiel nen sehr gut equippten DK und ich mach keine 14000er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illdas (4. April 2009)

Zum Thema DK: es stimmt schon 98% aller dk spieler ( die ich kenne! Zitat von XXXXX nach dem 5 wipe : Ne Tod und verfall bringts nicht , des macht kein schaden! als tank ! in azjol!  ) sind irgendwelche kiddis , die von ihrem großen Bruder nen Account haben ...ohne jeglichen skill spieler verdreschen und auch noch im Pve top dmg dealer sein, also meiner meinung nach hat sich Blizzard  dort mehr als ein Eigentor geschoßen!

Zum Thema Balancing , schau mal Buffed show 132 ^^ den anfangsgag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rietze (4. April 2009)

Ich war selber mit meiner Eule im PvP und man hat wirklich keine Chance bei Dk´s oder Schurken...

Als ich auch Heiler umgeskillt habe, bin ich gleich mal PvP gegangen und siehe da, die dk´s gingen zu boden weil du dich ohne Probleme voll heilst, und das mit einer Pve Skillung und voll epischen Pveequip...

Das einzige Problem ist wirklich der Boostdmg von den Arkanmagiern und der Dauerstun von den Schurken...

Die Magier machen dich mit Gegenzauber unfähig irgendetwas zu machen und dann casten sie Geschosse und down bist du...

Bei den Schurken ist das echt Kacke, sie kommen von hinten stunen dich, hauen 2-3 Schläge raus, machen nierenhieb und down biste...

DK´s find ich als heiler das kleinste problem^^


MfG Unfassbar


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. April 2009)

Ihr diskutiert immer nur darüber das DKs so masslos overpowered sind. Das stimmt nur bedingt, viel schlimmer sind Paladine und Druiden. Aber die werden hier kaum erwähnt ... ich weis nicht was dieses subjektive schlechtmachen der Todesritter soll ... Und wenn ich dann so einen Schwachfug lese wie "Todesritter sind nur Kinder" oder Todesritter sind nur Leute, die nicht spielen können" So ein hanebüchener Blödsinn ! Der Paladin der mich als Hexe mit 2- 3 Schlägen umhaut, ist auch einfach über mich hinweggewalzt, ohne grossen Skill zu beweisen - und der Dudu, der mich im Stealth eiskalt erwischt und mal eben 2- 3 Schläge landet, ist  auch kein PvP Gott -- seine Klasse hat einfach nur eine Spielmechanik, die Ihn in der Situation mir gegenüber haushoch überlegen macht. Und ich finde es schon witzig, wenn Paladine kackfrech im BG herumstehen und sich von 2 Castern zudröhnen lassen und sich gemütlich selbstheilen ... also wirklich, muss so ein Scheiss sein ? Die DKs sind eigentlich nur eine gute Konterklasse zu Paladin und Co. Denn wenn ich mit dem DK auf einen Paladin im BG treffe, (Und schlagartig vergeht dem Pala seine Rumsteh- Ignoranz) habe ich eine gute Chance das Duell zu gewinnen ... gegen einen Dudu ebenfalls ... mit der Hexe weis ich, dass ich zu 99% bei Bob stehe. Das dass alles Unbalanced und Unausgeglichen ist, wissen ja die meisten mittlerweile, aber immer zu sagen, die "noobigen" DKs hauen alles weg .. bla... ist einfach nur eine eingeschränkte Sichtweise der Dinge.


----------



## Juicebag (4. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ihr diskutiert immer nur darüber das DKs so masslos overpowered sind. Das stimmt nur bedingt, viel schlimmer sind Paladine und Druiden. Aber die werden hier kaum erwähnt ... ich weis nicht was dieses subjektive schlechtmachen der Todesritter soll ... Und wenn ich dann so einen Schwachfug lese wie "Todesritter sind nur Kinder" oder Todesritter sind nur Leute, die nicht spielen können" So ein hanebüchener Blödsinn ! Der Paladin der mich als Hexe mit 2- 3 Schlägen umhaut, ist auch einfach über mich hinweggewalzt, ohne grossen Skill zu beweisen - und der Dudu, der mich im Stealth eiskalt erwischt und mal eben 2- 3 Schläge landet, ist  auch kein PvP Gott -- seine Klasse hat einfach nur eine Spielmechanik, die Ihn in der Situation mir gegenüber haushoch überlegen macht. Und ich finde es schon witzig, wenn Paladine kackfrech im BG herumstehen und sich von 2 Castern zudröhnen lassen und sich gemütlich selbstheilen ... also wirklich, muss so ein Scheiss sein ? Die DKs sind eigentlich nur eine gute Konterklasse zu Paladin und Co. Denn wenn ich mit dem DK auf einen Paladin im BG treffe, (Und schlagartig vergeht dem Pala seine Rumsteh- Ignoranz) habe ich eine gute Chance das Duell zu gewinnen ... gegen einen Dudu ebenfalls ... mit der Hexe weis ich, dass ich zu 99% bei Bob stehe. Das dass alles Unbalanced und Unausgeglichen ist, wissen ja die meisten mittlerweile, aber immer zu sagen, die "noobigen" DKs hauen alles weg .. bla... ist einfach nur eine eingeschränkte Sichtweise der Dinge.




Seh ich auch so. Palas sind echt übel. Die machen Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, du bist 6 Sekunden im Stun, dann aktivieren sie diese komischen goldenen Siegel, die um sie kreisen, die nur lächerlichen 10 sec cooldown haben... (warum auch immer) und hauen dich kaputt. Weiß echt nicht, wer sich sowas überlegt hat. Wenn das wenigstens son 3 min CD wäre, wie damals bei diesen Instantmages, aber 10 sec.... das is echt albern.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. April 2009)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so. Palas sind echt übel. Die machen Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, du bist 6 Sekunden im Stun, dann aktivieren sie diese komischen goldenen Siegel, die um sie kreisen, die nur lächerlichen 10 sec cooldown haben... (warum auch immer) und hauen dich kaputt. Weiß echt nicht, wer sich sowas überlegt hat. Wenn das wenigstens son 3 min CD wäre, wie damals bei diesen Instantmages, aber 10 sec.... das is echt albern.



Ebend so sieht es aus ... dieses dämliche herumwirbeln reicht meistens schon aus, die Hexe zu killen ...  Ironie an "Oh und damit hat der Pala einen Wahnsinnsskill bewiesen" Ironie aus .. 

Das wäre so, als könnten wir Hexer alle 2- 3 Sekunden Chaosbolt Instant raushauen ...hihi


----------



## shade69 (4. April 2009)

HAHAHAHA

du bist n tag zu spät dran ... der 1.4. is vorbei!

made my day.


----------



## Totebone (4. April 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> 1. Es gibt auch PvP Sets, da ist Abhärtung und mehr Ausdauer drauf...
> 2. Wie bitte das? in 3 sec ist ja nichtmal ein Mage down



wahrscheinlich läuft er im PvP auch noch in bersi haltung rum ^^


----------



## Unfassbar (4. April 2009)

Rietze schrieb:


> Ich war selber mit meiner Eule im PvP und man hat wirklich keine Chance bei Schurken...



Erst klaut er meinen Namen und dann vergißt er die Insignie...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyNRW (4. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Eben erst passiert ich war im Bg und sah 5 von den Dks (die meiner Meinung nach nur Leute spielen die nichtmal Tetris LvL2 erreichen und sonst nicht spielen können).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnorfal (4. April 2009)

> Empfehlung meinerseits, Moorhuhn....


für ihn aber dann bitte die Version wo Moorhühner nicht abgeschossen, sondern gefüttert werden müssen, das würde auch seinem Gemütszustand eher entsprechen.
Nicht dass es noch zu stressig wird für ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

WoW = PvE Spiel
Wenn du PvP zocken willst, dann tu dir bitte kein WoW an. Probiers mit WAR (Belagerungsschlachten) oder Guild Wars (sehr taktisch, ...).


----------



## rundweich (4. April 2009)

wenn du mit nem arcane mage probs hast dann treff erstmal auf nen frostmage der spielen kann^^


----------



## Porthos (4. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ebend so sieht es aus ... dieses dämliche herumwirbeln reicht meistens schon aus, die Hexe zu killen ...  Ironie an "Oh und damit hat der Pala einen Wahnsinnsskill bewiesen" Ironie aus ..
> 
> Das wäre so, als könnten wir Hexer alle 2- 3 Sekunden Chaosbolt Instant raushauen ...hihi




komisch ich habe sogar schon genug hexer gesehen die auch palas besiegt haben .

naja wenn man kein skill hat keine ahnung vom pvp dann schreibt man im forum und heult.

und zu dk´s ich spiele nen holy pala und haber keine probleme mit ihnen .

dk´s spielennicht nur kinder können sonst usw. blödsinn


----------



## Namir (4. April 2009)

ich würde ja gerne sagen l2p aber ich muss dir ein wenig recht geben, was DKs und arkanmages angeht. du vergisst aber die vergelterpala, hunter, shadows, hexer, tanks im allgemeinen usw.
aber ich denke du hast dich ein wenig im ton vergriffen und ich fühle mich als dk ein wenig angegriffen. aber ich gehe ja auch nicht oft pvp.

dks gehen in frostpräsenz und sind somit tanks von der rüstung her, die noch übelst viel dmg machen
zudem kriegen sie erbärmliche krits, wenn sie abhärtung haben, ist aber bei allen so, nur bei dks wegen der rüssi noch weniger.
ausserdem sind sie 1/3 caster 2/3 melee nicht 100% melee (so wie schami auch nicht). nur ist weiterhin das problem, dass sämtliche casts instant sind.
der damage ist eigentlich angemessen, nur kanns ziemliche damagespitzen geben (wie bei allen anderen aber auch).
weiterhin ist die selbstheilung ziemlich übel. 
und du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass einer, der dich ganz kitet als dk keinen skill hat ...
und es geht nicht mehr als 10k dmg aufs mal, auch mit verräter der menschheit und sämtlichen möglichen ap-proccs. da wirst du was gemacht haben, dass du mehr schaden bekommst und er wird wohl berserker gehabt haben.

arkanmage kitet einen mit 2 knöpfen, da muss ich nix mehr dazu sagen.

vergelter sind auch mindestens so übel wie dks nur kriegen sie mehr dmg.

und zu den jäger sag ich nur: ich tank 30k hp. bis ich gesehen hab hinter welchem verbuggten stein der hervorballer war ich schon tot.

aber das ist das pvp von heute. macht den leuten kaum noch spass, da sämtliche klassen jetzt schon über einen ganz üblen burstdamage verfügen, der auf unsere gesundheit nicht angepasst ist. kommt halt ein wenig vom pve, da müssen irgendwie alle gut equipten 3-4k dps fahren. wenn du das jetzt ins pvp überträgst und noch ein paar cooldowns dazunimmst, dann gibt das einen 5-6 sekunden kampf. da denke ich ist der hund begraben.


edit: ach ja, dafür haben die dks kein cc. ich konnte schon gut equipte dks mit mittelmässigem pve equip totheilen mit meinem schami.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (4. April 2009)

Porthos schrieb:


> naja wenn man kein skill hat keine ahnung vom pvp dann schreibt man im forum und heult.



Woher willst du meinen Skill kennen ? Spielst einen Pala .. ja klar, an deiner Stelle währe ich damit, so wie es ist, auch zufrieden. 2- 3 Knöppkes drücken und der Stoffie liegt am Boden .. und da redest du von Skill ? Den braucht ein Paladin imo wahrlich nicht.


----------



## Namir (4. April 2009)

rundweich schrieb:


> wenn du mit nem arcane mage probs hast dann treff erstmal auf nen frostmage der spielen kann^^



genau, das problem ist jetzt: bei nem frostmage muss man spielen können, der braucht auch viele verschiedene tasten, verschiedene ccs usw.
und ein arkanmage brauch 2 tasten (verlangsamen und arkanbeschuss).
ich habe kein problem damit wenn ich von jemandem umgehauen werde, der was kann. aber wenn mich wer mit 2 tasten killt krieg ich ne krise.


----------



## Durbem (4. April 2009)

Ich hab mir hier mal das meiste durchgelesen, finde auch einiges sehr gut, aber manches echt witzig...
Todesritter sind shcon arg stark, kann man nicht anders sagen. Allerdings sind Vergelter, Druiden und Magier auch stark.
Aber laut anderen Beiträgen hier sind Priester, Schamanen, Jäger, Schurken, Hexer und sogar Krieger sehr stark...

Mal ehrlich, die leute beschweren sie hier, weil die mit der X gegen Klasse y verlieren... Klasse y beschwert sich, dass Klasse Z voll OP ist, und dann kommt auch noch id ewitzige Geschichte dazu, dass die leute ohne Abhärtung ins Bg rennnen.

In Bgs stirbt man halt mal... da muss man nicht gleich rumheulen. Und wenn es euch nciht passt, warum psielt ihr noch? langeweile? Anscheinend.
nochmal: BLIZZARD KANN ES NICHT ALLEN RECHT MACHEN. Sie machen Kompromisse, wems nciht passt, solls spielen lassen...


----------



## 1234black (4. April 2009)

Ich mag Dks auch ned hab zwar einen auf 62 aber hab dan bald die lust verloren da ich eher meinen mage und meinen Paladin zock Bgs mach ich e keine aber ich weiss was du meinst das sie raus hauen wie verrückt


----------



## Shintuargar (4. April 2009)

Aschator1 schrieb:


> Ich ritt auf die Mine zu sehe einen Warri auf mich zukommen ,dann
> 
> Charge
> 
> ...



Auweia, jeder Magier der nach dem Sturmangriff wegblinzelt hat es nicht besser verdient . Ein Magier der halbwegs spielen kann, der zwingt einen Krieger zum abfangen und blinzelt DANN erst. Denn dann hat der Krieger - je nach Skillung und Ausrüstung - mindestens 15 Sekunden keine Chance mehr an den Magier ranzukommen.

Selbst mit Heldenhafter Furor gibt es als Notlösung die Frostnova, und als letzter Anker (falls Krieger nach der Nova die Insignie benutzt) gibt es noch den Eisblock, um bissel Zeit zu schinden. Egal, ob er aus dem Kampf kommt und Sturmangriff wieder benutzen kann, bis dahin ist die Frostnova wieder bereit usw.

Gute Magier sind schwer zu knacken.


----------



## KodiakderBär (4. April 2009)

ich spiel meinen schami auf verstärker un wollte mir mal den schwarzen schlachtroboschreiter holen 
also was ich erlebt habe horror schurken mit dem duerstun wo ma nie rauskam vergelter die einen stunen un in3sek down haben  dks die einen abmetzeln wie die vergasten trotz krankheitsreinigung muss wirklich sagen pvp macht keinen spaß mehr un wenn man sich die listen der klassen ankuckt die im bg sin in arathi un kriegshymnen immer mindestens über die hälfte dk vergelter schurke daazu kommt der spaß das krieger tanks inzwischen woll schon bald soviele möglichkeit haben einen zu stunnen wien schurke(nur halt nicht solange) heiler auf die ma zu drit geht un die einfach nicht down gehen palas und ihre angstblase

naja ich spiel jedenfalls allianz und obwohl arathi und hymnen schon grausam war die jeweils 30 marken zu farmen  nix war schlimmer als av irgern wie wars immer so 14 allis 40 hordler ich hab keine ahnung warum war einfahc so
im großem un ganzem zum heulen

p.s. wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Sauren (4. April 2009)

hmm recht intressant das gejammere hier -.- 

ein dk ist ne heldenklasse der muss op sein sonst wärs ne stinknormale klasse wie jede andere -.-

ein schurke schafft alle anderen klassen ohne probleme sovern er seine klasse im pvp spielen kann 
das der dk einen ghoul als begleiter stört einige dann entfernt es und die pets für mage, hunter und warlock dann bitte auch gleich 


bin auserdem recht begeistert das die retri palas kaum erwähnt wurden is doch sonst nicht eure art ^^ 
ach stimmt ja ihr habt ja jetzt die dk´s wo ihr drüber aufregen könnt 

wenn euch was im pvp net passt kleine frage: Welcher anteil in WoW ist größer der PvP oder PvE teil?

hmm lass mal überlegen ich glaub der PvE teil 
könnte vielleicht daran liegen das WoW überwiegend ein PvE spiel ist.

L2P your class 

und jammert net immer rum -.- is ja grauenhaft


----------



## Porthos (4. April 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Woher willst du meinen Skill kennen ? Spielst einen Pala .. ja klar, an deiner Stelle währe ich damit, so wie es ist, auch zufrieden. 2- 3 Knöppkes drücken und der Stoffie liegt am Boden .. und da redest du von Skill ? Den braucht ein Paladin imo wahrlich nicht.




wenn du es übersehen haben solltest ich spiel holy pala und nich vergelter da ist nix mit 2-3 schläge


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (4. April 2009)

Is ja auch kein Wunder wenn man Nackt durchs BG läuft und dann 14k crits frisst. 

BTW: Keks zum Whine?


----------



## rushrage (4. April 2009)

sorry aber was bist du denn für ein troll? wenn du mit 0 abhärtung in ein bg rennst und erwartest dass du die geringste chance gegen deine gegenklasse hast, kann ich dir nur ein dickes fettes L2P ans herz legen...


----------



## RuyLopez (4. April 2009)

selbst wenn das Spiel perfekt gebalanced wäre, würden mindestens 50% aller Spieler, die nen Spiel verloren haben, OP schreien, anstatt sich mal über ihre Fehler Gedanken zu machen, die sie garantiert gemacht haben. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass keine KLasse mit akzeptablem pvp gear innerhalb von 5s im Dreck liegen muss, dazu muss man schon nen ziemlicher gimp sein...


----------



## Jahmaydoh (4. April 2009)

das problem ist das viele meinen, weil sie den lächerlichen "content" bis jetzt clear haben und jeder das t7,5 in den ar.... geschoben bekommt der sich durch naxx wiped, dass sie die imba roxxor sind mit ihrem Set. Nicht.
Wer dann meint mir seinem geilen Set im PvP rocken zu müssen und aufn Sack bekommt schreibt solche posts wie der TE.
Ihm gehts nicht um Balance, die zweifelsohne nicht vorhanden ist, ihm gehts darum das er die falsche Klasse spielt.


----------



## Kanarax-tank (4. April 2009)

moinse leude, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich zokk meinen dk seit 13.11 und hab zwar noch nich n gutes eq, ABER krieger sollten mal ganz leise sein. die kommen au mit ihrer zwei zweihandwaffen daher wie die neu Mauer, dann machts *bääng* mich fetzt erstmal 10 meter zurück und dann ...
geisheiler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich weis wie des als warry is. hab selber einen. tja den hab ich nur ne deff skillung verpasst und des duell sieht schon ganz anders aus im bg. so freunde dk vs. deffwarry da zeigt sich wirklich wer das game zokken kann oder nich. 

okay des grob meine meinung, aber hier gibts ja eh zich verschiedene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

pice leude



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (4. April 2009)

Sauren schrieb:


> ein dk ist ne heldenklasse der muss op sein sonst wärs ne stinknormale klasse wie jede andere -.-




Denkst Du auch kurz nach, bevor Du postst? Denn wenn das wahr wäre was Du da sagst,, würde es bedeuten, das Blizz will, das wir alle DKs spielen. Glaubst Du das wirklich?


----------



## Harloww (4. April 2009)

Sauren schrieb:


> ein dk ist ne heldenklasse der muss op sein sonst wärs ne stinknormale klasse wie jede andere -.-


Das, mein lächerlicher Freund, ist falsch.


----------



## Vercon (4. April 2009)

PVP ist alles andere als Balanced! Und das mitm DK... Derzeit ist er ganz stark im BG und in der Arena.. Aber auch er ist net unbesiegbar ^^


----------



## Adalfried (4. April 2009)

Dk sollte man Spielen können, dann ist er aber wirklich sehr sehr stark.
Dann sollte man im PVP auch schon die passende Rüstung tragen. Ich als Frostritter lauf im normalen PVE Rüstzeug rum und farme fein Ehre. Aber etwas Abhärtung kann ich tragen, dank Wintergrasp. Im PVP macht das was aus, meine man kann ja auch net raiden ohne Krit Immun zu sein. Im PVP brauch man eben etwas Schutz vor den Krits, da man dort schwer Immun wird. Aber ohne PVP Rüstzeug brauch man nicht rein. Block, Parry und Dodge bringt fast nur was gegen Meeleklasse. Schurken können ein Lied davon singen gegen Defpalas und Kriegs zu rennen. Aber alle andere interessiert das garnicht. Dks haben etliche Talente den man nicht Avoiden kann. Abhärtung hilft dort. Gegen Caster hilft Abhärtung, Def nur sehr gering. Im ganzen also mehr auf Abhärtung und auch HP Pool. In den PVPZeug ist es genau so druff. Abärtung, Schaden und Ausdauer. Nur so kann man etwas erreichen und je nach Klasse Sockel. Fokus klassen wie Heiler (Stoffies vorallem) oder die Schwächeren Pvpklassen (Schurke mit Leder), die über wenig Angstbuttons verfügungen. Sollten deutlich mehr Ausdauer und Überleben sockeln. Während DK, Krieger und auch Vergelterpaladin könne offensiver sockeln. Aber Krieger haben es ehr schwer im PVP, aber ihre Haltungen werden verbessert und dazu noch hier und da, mal sehen ob es wirklich viel bringt. Gerade Kampfhaltung und dazu Armsbaum. Mal sehen ;p

Im ganzen Itemlastig das ganze und nur so kann man kontern.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. April 2009)

rushrage schrieb:


> sorry aber was bist du denn für ein troll? wenn du mit 0 abhärtung in ein bg rennst und erwartest dass du die geringste chance gegen deine gegenklasse hast, kann ich dir nur ein dickes fettes L2P ans herz legen...


/sign und nochmal /sign


----------



## Baaaang (4. April 2009)

Ich poste jez auch mal was dazu.
Ja ich habe nen hexer auf 80 und nen warri auf 51.

Was ich bis jetzt am Warri gemerkt habe ist das der im PvP einfach Mega gut  ist.
Schurke? Gibt dir ne Kopfnuss ----> Berserkerwut stun niederkloppn Schildblock fertig ist.
Hexer? sorry aber das isn witz Berserkerwut rein charge und Niederkloppen 1 mal rüssi reißen reicht da vollkommen aus so viel ham die ja nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mage ? sry noch nicht gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dk? bin ers 51
DuDu? diesen schlag das der gesilencet ist und Niederknüppeln
Priest? Bubble weg---> Hallo Bob
Pala? nervig schwer aber immer knapp schaffbar
Schamane? so viele gibts bei mir aufm server nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Krieger mirror? Kommt auf die Skillung an. Bin deff geskillt und habe bis jez ggn einen fury gewonnen
Jäger? sein pet is mein tod.. 


das hab ich in Duellen gemacht also kein bg.
Deswegen kann ich auch nicht sagen wies bei einer 2v1 situation aussieht
Beim hexer ist es bei mir im mom ein Freekill


MFG
Baaaang


----------



## Namir (4. April 2009)

rushrage schrieb:


> sorry aber was bist du denn für ein troll? wenn du mit 0 abhärtung in ein bg rennst und erwartest dass du die geringste chance gegen deine gegenklasse hast, kann ich dir nur ein dickes fettes L2P ans herz legen...



hm, deiner meinung nach darf man ohne abhärtung nicht ins bg. was widerum heisst, dass man arena machen muss und openpvp um an abhärtungszeugs zu kommen oder man schmiedet etwas oder wie auch immer. wenn wir diesen gedanken weiterführen gehen also nur noch leute ins bg, die dann auch gutes pvp-gear haben. ähm ja, ich denke die leute die wirklich gut sind findet man in der arena und hin und wieder in ein bg zum spass. aber wie bringt ihr ein bg voll, wenn nicht mehr jeder mitmachen kann? man wartet ja so schon ewigkeiten.

meiner meinung nach sollte equip von vorteil sein aber nicht 100% siegentscheidend. taktik, skill usw. sollte meiner meinung nach immer noch an erster stelle sein. z.b. ein guter frostmage, der durch optimales kiten einen krieger im kreis rund ums arathibecken mitzieht oder ein schurke, der seine cc's so optimal einsetzt, dass er einen krieger auch mit schlechterem equip besiegen kann. aber sowas ist kaum noch möglich. denn man macht mit momentan endgameequip so viel schaden, dass es nur noch drum geht als erster draufzuhauen. und wer noch nicht so gut equipt ist macht noch nicht mal 50% des schadens vom anderen. und kriegt gut 50% mehr dmg rein und hat noch 25% weniger hp.
so kommt es, dass in meinen augen der wichtigste teil vom pvp wegfällt: das reagieren auf gegnerische angriffe/casts, denn man ist immer gleich tot, und die casts sind eigentlich alle instant


----------



## seppix@seppix (4. April 2009)

Ich darf behaupten das ich kein Noob bin und trotsdem einen DK zocke.
Aber nen 14k Kritt? da muss der vorher echt alles draufgehauen haben was seine Schläge verstärkt.

Ich muss schon sagen als DK hast du relativ wenige Probleme.
Die jetztige Situation ist echt verddammt unfair... allerdings denke ich das sich lieber die Caster Klassen über den DK beschweren sollten schließlich haben wir ja 3-4 Skills die die net zaubern lassen.

Ziemlich unbalanced

Als Hexenmeister haste Grund zu meckern als Krieger biste dagegen echt nix so wie der HExenmeister verhauen wurde.

V


----------



## Turismo (4. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich ich lass hier großen Frust wegen der PvP Situation gerade. Da wir keine Amerikaner sind und uns eh niemand zuhört im Blizzard Forum, schreibe ich hier rein.
> 
> Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten.
> 
> ...





Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen... Ich spiele ebenfalls einen Moonkin Dudu und es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr PvP zu spielen.

Drecks Blizzard


----------



## Ligyron (4. April 2009)

warri is aber auchn bissl die hassklasse von wow, tank ok, auch wenn der dk einem da derzeit sehr viel wegnimmt, im pvp war der warri nur zu classic zeiten was wert, der is generft worden bis zum geht nicht mehr, platte hat mittlerweile ehrlich 0 sinn^^


----------



## Micro(welle) (4. April 2009)

Also mal erlich krieger sind scheiße im pvp ? wäre mir neu.
Ihr habt alle noch keinen shadow oder holy in der arena gespielt dann wißt ihr was scheiße ist.
Da ist es egal ob du 700 abhärtung hast du bist so oder so in maxximal 5-6 hits von nem schurken,warri,dk,pala,mage oder was auch immer tot


----------



## Kokoros (4. April 2009)

Komicus schrieb:


> (...)Und das die DK´s "übermächtig" sind...naja is ja auch ne Heldenklasse allerdings sind einige Dinge schon übertrieben, haust DK tot kommt er als Ghul wieder oder du hast direkt DK+Ghul und seine untotearmee gegen dich...naja wird sich eh nichts ändern.



DU musst den Ghul skillen, die Armee der Toten hat ne halbe H cd und die Dinger kannste als Mage oder egal was eigentlich weg Bomben... Achja das als Ghul wiederkommen hat 15 min cd


----------



## Kokoros (4. April 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen... Ich spiele ebenfalls einen Moonkin Dudu und es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr PvP zu spielen.
> 
> Drecks Blizzard




Versuche mal in der Arena deine Treants zu machen, jeder der 3 kerle haut 1k dps rein... Das haut einen durchschnittlichen DK aus den Latschen, einen Schurken sowiso, und einen DuDu auch ...


----------



## Destobane (4. April 2009)

/sign

pvp ist einfach nicht mehr balanciert, jeder dk kann sich ein rota. makkro machen und das spammen und schon hat dieser gewonnen.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (4. April 2009)

Naja,
Ich wäre dafür das Blizzard im nächsten Addon bzw. jetzt schon keine Items mit Abhärtung macht.
Warum?
Ganz einfach, jeder der vor bc/wotlk oder im 19-60pvp gezockt hat weiss wie das ist. 
Da macht die Sache viel mehr Spaß. 
Daher Abhärtung macht Wow kaputt und nicht das pvp und ihre overbalanceden Klassen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. April 2009)

Genau diese erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht, habe das arena set+ deff t7, auf deff geskillt kann ich jeden killen  einfach schildschlag (4-6k) und verwüsten außerdem stirbt man nie und kann zauber reflektieren. Als waffenkrieger  stirbt man alle 10 sekunden und reißt viel weniger als en deff krieger (wtf?!)


----------



## Adalfried (4. April 2009)

Es geht darum, dass er rum heult das er von PVP Chars niedergemacht wird und selbst im T7.5 dort rein geht. Ich geh doch auch net mit PVP Ausrüstung ein Raidboss tanken, einfach weil da dass Equipt ein anderes ist. Ich würde doch auch net mit 25k HP ein 25er Raid jenseits von Naxx besuchen gehen. 
Ein BG kann man ohne Arenazeug und PVP Zeug bestreiten, aber muss sich nicht wundern dass man stirbt und 0 Chance hat. Mann kann auch 25er Naxx als tank ohne Krit Immunität gehen oder sowas und dann den Heilern die Schuld geben.
Der Punkt ist der, Anfangsrüstzeug bekommt man doch auch über Jobs. Bissel Resi für den Anfang organisieren ist gut oder Wintergraps mit machen und Marken sammeln. Das ist einfaches Startequipt und ab dann sieht man gegen einige Klassen auch land.


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon jemand gepostet hat. Es ist mir auch reichlich egal. Aber es sagt alles aus.

DK+Pala takes sooooOOO much skill


----------



## Machat (4. April 2009)

also, ich weiß ja nicht. 

Als Jäger hab ich kaum Probleme gegen Schurken, eventuell Probleme (aber ziemlich ausgeglichen) gegen einen DK. In der Arena leck ich schon meine Lippen wenn ich ein DK-Paar sehe =D

Was mich, als Jäger, richtig ärgert sind Paladine und Schamanen. 

Ich glaube für meinen Teil dass die Schere, Stein, Papier Formel seitens Blizz ganz gut aufgeht, wobei ich jetzt nicht wüsste für wen ein Paladin Fischfutter ist (vielleicht sind Palas ja die Cheater die immer "Brunnen" im Schere Stein Papier - Spiel benutzen :O)


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

> Ich glaube für meinen Teil dass die Schere, Stein, Papier Formel seitens Blizz ganz gut aufgeht



Schonmal Enhancer gespielt?


----------



## Micro(welle) (4. April 2009)

Ich glaube für meinen Teil dass die Schere, Stein, Papier Formel seitens Blizz ganz gut aufgeht, wobei ich jetzt nicht wüsste für wen ein Paladin Fischfutter ist (vielleicht sind Palas ja die Cheater die immer "Brunnen" im Schere Stein Papier - Spiel benutzen :O)

UND WAS SIND DANN BITTESCHÖN PRIESTER?


----------



## Melih (4. April 2009)

Micro(welle) schrieb:


> UND WAS SIND DANN BITTESCHÖN PRIESTER?



Konfetti

Gegen stein können sie nichts machen, gegen schere sowiso nichts, und eigendlich sollte es papier sein

:/


----------



## Rabaz (4. April 2009)

Ich hab jetzt mal nur die letzte Seite gelesen aber ich denke mal bis aufn paar Ausnahmen dürfte das lächerliche pvp-gewhine da nicht anders aussehen.

Dass alle immer rumheulen müssen nur weil sie mal nicht mehr die Spitze der Nahrungskette sind ist mal erbärmlich. Wann kapiert ihr eigentlich mal, dass pvp im 1-on-1 niemals "balanced" sein wird, WEIL DAS NICHT GEHEN KANN ? Hallo, dass bestimmte Klassen gegen andere bestimmte Klassen benachteiligt sind ist so, war immer so, und wird immer so sein. Hört doch mal auf euch selbst als Mittelpunkt des Universums und Maßstab von allem zu sehen.

Wo waren die Herren Offkrieger eigentlich VOR der DK-Zeit mit ihrem ballance-Geschrei, als SIE bis auf ein oder zwei Konterklassen /-skillungen alles problemlos wegrotzen konnten ? Ach nee da war alles in Ordnung oder was. Man man man.

Es ist immer bissl auf und ab mit den Klassen im pvp. Ne Zeit lang waren die Hexer vorne, inzwischen sterben die auch mal ganz gerne. Findet euch mal damit ab meine Güte und macht nicht immer das alberne ballance-Fass auf sobald ihr selbst mal nicht mehr nur blind mitm Kopf über die Tastatur rollen müsst um ein Duell zu gewinnen.


----------



## Mibucal (4. April 2009)

Numa schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich ich lass hier großen Frust wegen der PvP Situation gerade. Da wir keine Amerikaner sind und uns eh niemand zuhört im Blizzard Forum, schreibe ich hier rein.
> 
> Es geht sich dadrum, das der Dk, Schurke und der ArkanMagier mindestens 10 Level vorraus sind, so wie der Paladin vor Wotlk zeiten.
> 
> ...



man man man

bei aller liebe, aber mimimi

l2p noob


wie mich solche "frustposts" nerven . . .

keine ahnung von nix aber hauptsache mal gewhined


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

> Dass alle immer rumheulen müssen nur weil sie mal nicht mehr die Spitze der Nahrungskette sind ist mal erbärmlich. Wann kapiert ihr eigentlich mal, dass pvp im 1-on-1 niemals "balanced" sein wird, WEIL DAS NICHT GEHEN KANN ? Hallo, dass bestimmte Klassen gegen andere bestimmte Klassen benachteiligt sind ist so, war immer so, und wird immer so sein. Hört doch mal auf euch selbst als Mittelpunkt des Universums und Maßstab von allem zu sehen.



Du scheinst es wohl selber nicht zu verstehen, oder nen Dk+Pala Team zu spielen. Wenn du auf meinen Link geklickt hast, weißt du wo sich dein "Mittelpunkt des Univserums" gerade befindet.

btw, toller fullquote *report*


----------



## Rabaz (4. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Du scheinst es wohl selber nicht zu verstehen, oder nen Dk+Pala Team zu spielen. Wenn du auf meinen Link geklickt hast, weißt du wo sich dein "Mittelpunkt des Univserums" gerade befindet.
> 
> btw, toller fullquote *report*



Ich weiß nicht wer du bist oder was du von mir willst, aber ich habs nicht auf irgendwas von dir bezogen sondern das war allgemein gemeint. Und btw. habe ich NIX gequotet, schon gar nicht full, spiele keine DK/pala, und klicke schon gar nicht auf links von clowns die hier herumpeporten. ABer trotzdem ein Fleißkärtchen für dich. Knutscha.


----------



## Gensuken (4. April 2009)

ich habe es auch schon seit einiger zeit beobachtet das viele die nix können (sry für die die was können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sich einfach nen dk erstellen und alles weghauen sowas ist unfair die meisten leveln auch einfach nur bis 55 erstellen dk und alles prima 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas nerft besonders im pvp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !!!


----------



## rulaniias (4. April 2009)

1. warri is gegen jede klasse kite bar und war das auch immer 
2. sind arkanmages nicht op ja vieleicht ja vieleicht kann nen warri net viel machen aber jeder andere wird keine großen probbs haben 
3.holy/dk ist net op es ist halt eine optimale ergänzung von fähigkeiten bei ner pala hybrid skillung ist einfach genug silence da aber wen der gegner skill hat ist das auch nicht so ein problem(das ich es selbst zocke ist dabei nebensächlich)
4.lol was regt ihr euch über die krankheiten auf die machen nichmal 10% vom schaden eines dk´s aus nur weil du als warri net despellen kannst ist es nicht overpowerd
5.schreit jeder diregt op wen man mit seinem grünen quest gear keinen full deathly umnuken kann *an kopf faß*
6.ja dk ist eine starke klasse aber nicht zustark mit ein bischen gear klassenverständnis und skill geht das locker 
7.es gibt aber auch viele leute die einfach skill haben und dk spielen 
8.jeder gute hexer der auch nicht ganz so tolles gear hat (4hatefull/1deathly/full pvp gear bis auf armschienen und 2 ring 821 resi 20,5k life 0/18/53)gute chancen gegen einen dk

peace rula


----------



## MrEyeBallz (4. April 2009)

http://www.wow-annexe.fr/voirvideoj.php?id=374

Braucht man nicht viel skill, um zu gewinnen? Wunderschön sowas zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

> Und btw. habe ich NIX gequotet, schon gar nicht full



Woraus schliesst du dann das ich DICH gemeint habe? Eventuell könnte ich einen Post meinen, der nicht einer deiner exorbital intelligenten Ergüsse ist. Naja, wahrscheinlich auch nicht, da wir in diesem Forum ja zu zweit sind...

Und um zurück zum Thema zu kommen, hast du seit Wotlk mal PvP, oder generell WoW gespielt? Ja? Und dir ist da nichts, rein gar nichts, aufgefallen? Moment, ich such extra für dich nochmal den Link raus....
http://www.sk-gaming.com/arena/team/2/all/all/all/all/


----------



## Byakko (5. April 2009)

Vorweg, ich kann nicht persönlich beurteilen wie es im WoW PvP aussieht das es mich in diesem Spiel, bis jetzt, nicht interessiert hat, aber wenn man solche Threads wie diesen hier liest, dann fällt einem doch was auf. 

Wenn ich die Großteil der Kommentare hier einfach mal zusammenfasse, scheint das WoW PvP, bis auf 1-2 Klassen die Underpowered sind, sehr ausgeglichen zu sein. Im Endeffekt scheint jeder nur selbst Imba sein zu wollen und heult deshalb hier rum. Mir scheint es vielmehr so als wenn das größte Problem beim Damage vs. Health Point Verhältnis besteht und die Fights deshalb, gerade 1vs.1 oft einfach zu kurz sind um etwas zu unternehmen. 

Und zu den, wenn du PvP willst spiel WAR, Kommentaren: Wenn du auf A(O)E genuke stehst spiel WAR trifft es wohl wesentlich besser, alles andere taugt da nämlich nichts.


----------



## Bangboombang (5. April 2009)

Volle Meinungsgleichheit mit beforeposter Byakko. Klar wenn hier rumgewhined wird, vonwegen gegen shcurken hat man keine chance wegen dauerstunn; was meinst wies nen schurken geht wenn ihn jemand endteckt? der ist dann sog ut wie sofort genuked. Meiner ansicht nach ist pvp relativ ausbalanced, es gibt ein paar kleinere vor- und nachteile, jedoch sollte man sich damit zurechtfinden, wer nen problem damit hat  kann pvp einfach bleiben lassen, man wird ja nicht dzau gezwungen. 

Bang

Ps: Rechtschreibfehler und kommasetzung ist ne bewusste schreibart von mir ;-)


----------



## rushrage (5. April 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> hm, deiner meinung nach darf man ohne abhärtung nicht ins bg. was widerum heisst, dass man arena machen muss und openpvp um an abhärtungszeugs zu kommen oder man schmiedet etwas oder wie auch immer. wenn wir diesen gedanken weiterführen gehen also nur noch leute ins bg, die dann auch gutes pvp-gear haben. ähm ja, ich denke die leute die wirklich gut sind findet man in der arena und hin und wieder in ein bg zum spass. aber wie bringt ihr ein bg voll, wenn nicht mehr jeder mitmachen kann? man wartet ja so schon ewigkeiten.
> 
> meiner meinung nach sollte equip von vorteil sein aber nicht 100% siegentscheidend. taktik, skill usw. sollte meiner meinung nach immer noch an erster stelle sein. z.b. ein guter frostmage, der durch optimales kiten einen krieger im kreis rund ums arathibecken mitzieht oder ein schurke, der seine cc's so optimal einsetzt, dass er einen krieger auch mit schlechterem equip besiegen kann. aber sowas ist kaum noch möglich. denn man macht mit momentan endgameequip so viel schaden, dass es nur noch drum geht als erster draufzuhauen. und wer noch nicht so gut equipt ist macht noch nicht mal 50% des schadens vom anderen. und kriegt gut 50% mehr dmg rein und hat noch 25% weniger hp.
> so kommt es, dass in meinen augen der wichtigste teil vom pvp wegfällt: das reagieren auf gegnerische angriffe/casts, denn man ist immer gleich tot, und die casts sind eigentlich alle instant




so ist PVP in wow aber immer gewesen und wird es auch immer sein. in jedem ego shooter gewinnt genauso der der die besseren firsthits landet und die bessere waffe im anschlag hat.
in BC zeiten habe ich auch noch pvp gemacht und PVP ist in wow nichts anderes als PVE.

am anfang viel arbeit und rückschläge kassieren bis das gear mal so weit fortgeschritten ist dass man sich bei erforderlichem mindestIQ durchschlafen kann.


----------

